#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-18
<tim_> hi
<tim_> why my dpkg always locked
<tim_> what can i do
<randall> do you have synaptic or other package manager running?
 * randall is a necromancer
<adriano_> Someone have Ubuntu-MATE running under a desktop/laptop with a AMD E-350 CPU?
<adriano_> Anyone?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-19
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: What's up?
<adriano_> I'm getting a poor performance in my laptop
<adriano_> Using Ubuntu-MATE
<adriano_> Or any other linux distribution
<adriano_> My CPU is AMD E-350
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: So *any* linux distro you try to run on this is "lagging", eh?
<adriano_> Yup
<adriano_> And Web Browser lag so much too
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Here's something to test out - since you're testing things out - download a 32-bit version (of whatever) and try that...see what you get, hmm?
<adriano_> My Laptop have 3gb RAM
<adriano_> It'll work?
<adriano_> I have a Windows 7 installation on another partition and runs smoothly
<adriano_> Anyway i'll try a 32bit version.
<adriano_> The Ubuntu-MATE it self.
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Look, that particular processor appears to have been specifically created for laptops with an MS OS on 'em...so, since most linux distros are fully 64-bit, they're going to push that puppy to the max...HOWEVER, if you want to test something out, try a current 32-bit version - OR - the other option is to get something "older" - like Ubuntu 14.04...and see how that does, hmm?
<adriano_> I see
<adriano_> But i believe you when said about MS OS improved CPUs
<adriano_> It makes me sad :-/
<adriano_> I had an A4 Desktop
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: But hey, get you the Ubuntu-Mate 16.04, pop it on a USB, and fire it up - test it...if it's fast? Well, then you have the option to install it, eh...
<adriano_> Man
<adriano_> Ok
<adriano_> I'm downloading right now
<YankDownUnder> It's not about "MS OS Improved" CPU's - it's all "smoke and mirrors" - MS uses the CPU differently than does any other OS...so they take big shortcuts...(all based on lies to the public)
<adriano_> hummmm... Tell me more about this conspiracy :-P
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: MS started to play the "Devil's game" back in 1991 - before Win95 came out - so, they've made "pushes" on AMD and Intel - along with all the rest of the hardware developers. Then into software developement. SO, this answers qeustions that are easily answered - WHY are all the games programmed to run on Windows? Why are some CPU's "fast" under Windows but slow on anything else? Why isn't MS Office compiled for linux
<YankDownUnder> if it's compiled for OSX? Why does MS have such a huge part of the market share? (Because nearly every new PC has Windows on it - get it?) Does any of that make sense, hmm?
<adriano_> I see
<adriano_> I think make sense
<adriano_> I've found a xubuntu 16.04 i386 on my folders. I'm writing on an USB flash drive.
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Good on ya, mate. Boot it up, play with it - and then you can decide what to do. You've got options.
<adriano_> Well, in the worst case, i'll continue to use the Ubuntu-MATE i've already installed.
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Test it. If anything else, there are some tweaks to possibly make your current installation work a bit, er, well, faster than slow, eh?
<adriano_> Going to reboot my laptop
<adriano_> See ya
<cheers460> Cheers everyone. Since amd dropped fglrx for the 16.04 distros, anyone know the lead time of amdgpu? The open source driver is okay but I can't get boinc crunching working with it. Should I just drop back down to 14.04?
<cheers460> I talked to amd guy back in march and he says wait a couple months but as far as I can tell its not out yet?
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: So?
<adriano_> YankDownUnder: I had little increase in performance
<adriano_> Thanks
<adriano_> It's not drastic, but better than i'm having with amd64
<adriano_> going to switch to Ubuntu-MATE i386
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: So you've got that as an option...I also have to ask - when you installed Mate in the first place, did you install the suggested third party drivers for your system as well?
<adriano_> Yes
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Had to ask...
<adriano_> For the CPU, just a package called microcode
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Yes...that's kinda important...
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: As well, you might want to look into the "Mate Tweak Tool" - which will assist in cutting down some things...along with that, you might want to disable some of the effects - anything to do with transparency or animation - etc etc etc..."clean up" things...that reduces the load on the CPU, ya know.
<adriano_> What does this do?
<adriano_> The microcode
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: All of the "desktop effects" cause the CPU to work harder...
<YankDownUnder> AH...the microcode is for directly "talking to the CPU" as it were.
<adriano_> In a ~90kb package
<adriano_> ?
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Yes...code is quite small...smaller than you might realise in some instances, my friend.
<adriano_> Anyway, thanks for the help YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: De nada, by all means, please have a great day.
<adriano_> Thanks
<adriano_> Hey
<adriano_> You talk portuguese?
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Ingles...de Los Estados Unidos...but I live in Australia now... :)
<adriano_> Oh, i see
<adriano_> By the way, i live in Brazil. Is night where i live :-)
<adriano_> So, have a good day to YankDownUnder
<adriano_> *too
<YankDownUnder> adriano_: Brazil is beautiful - blessings, mate.
<adriano_> Ok, see ya. (Australia is awesome too)
<wzp> hi
<wzp> hello
<dave__> how to burn a slide show in ubuntu mate16-4 ? can anyone advise me
<nomic> 'burn a slide show?
<wzp> hi
<aaran> morning, I have done something to my mate install, when I tap F12 it no longer drops down from the top of the screen its half way between monitors and half way down the screen
<YankDownUnder> aaran: Have you logged out and back in again?
<aaran> rebooted and its not changed
<YankDownUnder> aaran: Right oh, fair enough. Strange that.
<aaran> yeah, anything I can do to fix it? is there a config file that stores its location
<YankDownUnder> aaran: Just a quick question - have you updated - like recently...?
<aaran> I have the automatic updates runnin
<aaran> g
<YankDownUnder> aaran: Most of the actual configuration files will live in ~./config along with ~./local/share => that being said, something I've done in the past - especially when my desktop was acting freaky, was to log out of that account, go to the first TTY (ALT+F1), login and clean out all the crap in the ~./cache directly
<aaran> Ok, whats the actually application that drops down when you press F12 is it just a standard terminal with some fancy settings ?
<YankDownUnder> aaran: "tilda"
<aaran> could I try removing and adding it again would that not work
<aaran> if I told it to purge
<YankDownUnder> aaran: If you look for the "tilda" configs/prefs and delete 'em, well, that SHOULD resolve the issue, ya reckon...just thinking from a logical perspective...
<YankDownUnder> aaran: In ~./config/tilda => you'll find a config file => so, that being said, you could "killall -9 tilda", then delete that configuration file, then login again and see if it's all happy again, eh...?
<aaran> Let me give that a try thanks
<aaran> nope that did not work :(
<aaran> also tried a purge after and that did not work either
<Akuli> whats the problem?
<YankDownUnder> aaran: Can't blame solar flares...hmm... :)
<aaran> pressing f12 drops tilda half way down the screen and split between 2 monitors
<aaran> let me take a screenshot
<aaran> https://s31.postimg.org/fv66trwaj/Screenshot_at_2016_07_19_09_33_41.png
<aaran> thats 2 monitors, xchat is pushed up to the left of the right monitor
<Akuli> is that mate-terminal?
<aaran> thats the terminal you get when you press f12
<YankDownUnder> aaran: Just another quick question - have you tried to change resolution and then change it back - to see if that does anything?
<YankDownUnder> Akuli: "Tilda"
<aaran> with tilda open or closed at the time?
<YankDownUnder> aaran: Open
<Akuli> https://github.com/lanoxx/tilda/issues/131
<aaran> thanks I will take a look after lunch
<YankDownUnder> Enjoy your lunch. I'll eat my dinner. ;)
<Akuli> just the first thing i found on google
<YankDownUnder> In the next week, there should be heaps of strange issues as the last of the updates/upgrades for 16.04.1 are pushed out to the world...hmm...
<TaZeR> ubuntu-mate the OS of champions
<TaZeR> im an early adopter =)
<TaZeR> i was soo excited when the first alpha of this ever came out
<scottd_> Hi all
<hoverboots> So... What about the snap packages?
<wangjunying> gewei
<wangjunying> dajiahao
<rastacalavera> has anyone had luck install s4a (scratch 4 arduino) on mate 16.04? I am using a 64bit machine and need 32bit dependencies but when i try to get apt-get install ia32-libs as recommend, there isn't any package in the repo
<SCHAAP137> rastacalavera: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<SCHAAP137> sudo apt-get update
<SCHAAP137> and retry
<rastacalavera> still says no installiation canidate
<rastacalavera> says that these are available instead "lib32ncurses5 lib32z1"
<SCHAAP137> try: sudo apt-get install package-name:i386
<SCHAAP137> just put :i386 behind the packages you need in 32-bit form
<rastacalavera> well, they don't say what the specific package is called
<SCHAAP137> http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<rastacalavera> the instructions i am following here: http://s4a.cat/ don't say either
<rastacalavera> when i run the app i get " could not find the module vm-sound-pulse aborted (core dumped)
<rastacalavera> would that be pulse audio 32bit stuff maybe?
<SCHAAP137> i get this when i open the package in GDebi package installer
<SCHAAP137> http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/16/0719/h_1468950611_3218190_a6aeaca9e1.png
<SCHAAP137> allows me to install it, with 4 extra dependencies to install
<SCHAAP137> i have amd64 with i386 added as well
<SCHAAP137> try manually opening the .deb with GDebi, it should show you something similar
<SCHAAP137> then reinstall
<rastacalavera> ok thanks i'll try
<SCHAAP137> http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/16/0719/h_1468950772_6404385_9acddefe92.png
<rastacalavera> i'll uninstall it first i guess
<SCHAAP137> it just says i need these 4 extra i386 packages for it
<SCHAAP137> it's likely these were not installed, forcibly skipped and being unavailable, earlier when you used dpkg manually to install the .devb
<SCHAAP137> *.deb
<SCHAAP137> i'm convinced it'll work
<Artemis3> the problem i see is thats a very old binary compiled at a time multiarch wasn't very well defined (names lib32 in front of lib is a dead giveaway)
<Artemis3> it might work doing fancy symlinks.. but a recompile would be the cleaner solution
<Artemis3> or simply use an old debian install for it
<SCHAAP137> the dependencies seem to check out though, over here
<SCHAAP137> it could still work
<Artemis3> hmm you might have luck using someone's ppa
<Artemis3> then force install it
<rastacalavera> I'm going to try gdebi now, just finished uninstalling it
<Artemis3> if ldd binary doesn't complain...
<rastacalavera> says it will install 24 additional packages
<SCHAAP137> if these dependencies check out, there's a chance that kind of symlink stuff is already done, for background compat reasons
<rastacalavera> don't see the details like in your image
<SCHAAP137> yeah that's an extra clickable button
<SCHAAP137> *backward
<Artemis3> this ppa has it: ppa:llxdev/xenial
<Artemis3> if i were you, i'd get rid of that deb and use that instead
<Artemis3> or compile it yourself
<rastacalavera> if this doens't work I'll go that route Artemis3
<rastacalavera> thanks for the ppa link
<rastacalavera> did you just google s4a ppa to find it?
<Artemis3> search inside launchpad
<rastacalavera> ah, i saw the package list but didn't know what category to search
<rastacalavera> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<rastacalavera> you looked there?
<Artemis3> just search the app and dig within the answers
<Artemis3> nah at launchpad
<rastacalavera> oh ok sry
<Artemis3> if its inthe official repo even better
<Artemis3> do search there first
<rastacalavera> ok schaap137, the install still gave me the same error
<rastacalavera> Thanks for the help guys, I'll dig in later and hopefully it'll work out
<pinewuser> hi
<mrx> sup
<t3kg33k> greetings
<t3kg33k> In 16.04, is there an easy way to remove unwanted software (Thunderbird, Pidgin, etc.) without having to use a terminal? This is question is geared mostly for the common user that do not know how to use the terminal.
<Akuli> synaptic?
<Akuli> better yet, use another tty instead of the terminal! :D
<t3kg33k> Akuli: yeah, I gues Synaptic is an option. I just wish the new Software Boutique had the option to remove software that is preinstalled.
<Akuli> it doesn't?
<Akuli> i've heard its great, but i guess its not then
<t3kg33k> Akuli: it seems the new Software Boutique is only used for installing additional software.
<Akuli> then we need synaptics
<Akuli> personally i never use it :)
<t3kg33k> Looks like the installation of Ubuntu Software Center may be the better choice than Synaptics since it has better user interface for someone new to Linux and Ubuntu.
<t3kg33k> I just converted my Dad, a senior citizen, from Wincrap 10 to Ubuntu Mate 16.04 and he was asking how to remove software. I, personally, just bring up a terminal and remove that way but I can tell him to do that. He would need a nice GUI to help him out.
<t3kg33k> *can't tell him to do that
<Akuli> i can make a really basic gui remover
<t3kg33k> Next question: Does anyone know how to setup Ubuntu Mate as a lock down kiosk that launches a web browser to a specific web page at startup?
<Akuli> easy
<Akuli> set a start page in a web browser and add it in startup applications
<SCHAAP137> he probably means something to prevent hassle with the system as well
<SCHAAP137> *he/she
<Akuli> maybe the guest account?
<Akuli> if we could just create a similar setup there
<t3kg33k> Akuli: Well, whatever account is used to login would need to be locked down to just read only of that specific web site. Again, kiosk mode.
<t3kg33k> I can setup autolaunch of Firefox to a specific web page, that's the easy part. I just need a kiosk mode so that the browser fills the entire screen and that specific account is locked down to no other user.
<Akuli> you want another account for that
<t3kg33k> *no other use
<t3kg33k> I haven't figured out how to get that Firefox autolaunch to launch at full screen yet either
<t3kg33k> I'll be back on later...
<anthony_> hdmi audio to work
<anthony_> running ubuntu mate on my raspberry pi 3 and cant get AUDIO to work
<anthony_> any suggestions
<mate|31880> Hi everyone...
<ouroumov> hi mate|31880
<mate|31880> Hi ouroumov. I have many questions about Ubuntu Mate... Could you help me? I use Ubuntu 14.04.4 but wanna try ubuntu mate do you recommend that?
<ouroumov> Yes
<ouroumov> Especially if you're already using gnome-session-fallback on top of standard Ubuntu
<ouroumov> What's your hardware like?
<mate|31880> Well... I'm not a expert on Ubuntu. I tried to learn something about 3 years ago but none of i saw convinced to me.
<mate|31880> 4GB RAM, 750GB DD... intel core i3....
<ouroumov> Do you have dedicated graphics hardware (AMD / NVIDIA) ?
<Nepper> Ayyy
<mate|31880> Wait...please
<ouroumov> mate|31880, I can provide you with a command to list your hardware specs if you want
<ouroumov> Type this in a terminal open with (CTRL+ALT+T) and copy/paste the resulting url here: inxi -ACDSMNIG | nc termbin.com 9999
<mate|31880> ouroumov: Sure. That help.
<ouroumov> (you can copy stuff from the terminal using "CTRL+SHIFT+C")
<mate|31880> Yes. Thanks!
<mate|31880> Oh, I see... That thing says NVIDIA.
<ouroumov> The inxi command lists different aspects of your system's hardware
<ouroumov> Including the drivers, which is neat.
<ouroumov> So anyway mate|31880, from what you told me your hardware is more than enough to run Ubuntu MATE.
<ouroumov> If you want to see what Ubuntu MATE can be made to look like, we have a pretty well stocked Screenshots category on the forums: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/multimedia/screenshots
<mate|31880> Sorry. I was searching you asked me. But I don't have install inxi. I'm installing right now.
<ouroumov> oh
<ouroumov> right, sorry I forgot you're on 14.04
<mate|31880> No problem
<ouroumov> You can install it using: sudo apt install inxi
<mate|31880> Thanks! Well.   [1;34mGraphics: [0;37m [1;34mCard:[0;37m Intel 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller
<ouroumov> mate|31880, use the command above to paste it on termbin.com rater, that way I can download it in my terminal and use the color codes (those [1,34m... stuff)
<ouroumov> inxi -ACDSMNIG | nc termbin.com 9999
<mate|31880> I did.
<ouroumov> It should give you an URL :)
<ouroumov> I need the URL to find the correct paste
<mate|31880> http://termbin.com/of22
<mate|31880> Here is http://termbin.com/of22
<ouroumov> Thanks
<ouroumov> Okay, so I don't expect you to run into any problems due to your hardware
<ouroumov> Everything should be OK
<ouroumov> Oh wait,
<ouroumov> You might encounter a Wifi problem
<mate|31880> Yes?
<ouroumov> I remember someone with a Qualcomm wifi having issue
<ouroumov> But if it's working fine right now on 14.04 it should be OK once you install the driver pack
<ouroumov> (You're guided through those steps by the Welcome splash screen after the installation)
<ouroumov> (And it's a one-click install)
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-20
<mate|31880> Alright then, I certainly do. And  how much can I learn with Ubuntu MATE?
<ouroumov> A lot
<ouroumov> What do you want to learn about? How to use an Ubuntu-based system?
<mate|31880> Yes, that. And everything about linux but first ubuntu.
<ouroumov> Well, you should definitively read the forums. If you only browse random topics in the support category ( https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/support ) you're sure to learn quite a lot
<ouroumov> Also in the tutorials category: https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/tips-tricks-and-tutorials
<ouroumov> (Actually, start with that one)
<ouroumov> hm
<mate|31880> Well, ouroumov. I have to go and again...thanks!
<ouroumov> yw mate|31880
<think> Hello
<ouroumov> hi think
<fifty-sevenC> hi
<think> i like MATE, but, some know how can change start menu?
<ouroumov> Change how?
<fifty-sevenC> MATE Tweak?
<think> mete Tweak!, i check now!
<think> thank you fifty!
<fifty-sevenC> np
<rahtgaz>  /disconnect -all
<Guest76539> hello friends I have an issue with my screen on ubuntuMATE for raspberry pi 3 model B
<Guest76539> the screen fades randomly
<randall> sleep mode?
<sergioad> no, it turns black and them it is restored
<randall> failed screen saver mode, my desktop does it too
<sergioad> i see
<sergioad> the strange thing is tha it occurs randomly even when the mate menu opens
<randall> are you messing with it when it does it?
<sergioad> it does not locks the screen
<randall> but are you messing with it when it does it?
<sergioad> I do not understand you randall
<sergioad> i DO NOT SPEAK English natively
<sergioad> pardon me
<sergioad> I accidentally enabled caps lock
<sergioad> do you know how to avoid that brightness and screen issues?
<sergioad> I forgot to mention that the issue also involves brightness issues
<pi01> hi
<creep> I need to install python-wxgtk2.8 to run pronterface problerly. If I run python-wxgtk3.0 it is causing issues
<creep> Hi
<fifty-sevenC> There is no 2.8
<fifty-sevenC> You can try this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+package/python-wxgtk2.8
<fifty-sevenC> it isn't maintained by Canonical, and might break anything requiring 3.0
<creep> I see... this is very unsatisfieing.
<fifty-sevenC> It probably won't break anything but 2.8 was last supported in 14.04
<fifty-sevenC> oo was last supported 15.10
<fifty-sevenC> So try the appropriate .deb file for your arch
<fifty-sevenC> Probably amd64
<zachattack419> Any idea of a good pdf view that allows pinch and zome on a  surface pro?
<gerd> Bei der Aktualisierung erhielt ich die Fehlermeldung >>Fehler:BrokenCount >0<<. Wie bekomme ich diese wieder weg? Mit apt-get komme ich nicht weiter.
<alkisg> gerd: english?
<gerd> When you upgrade (Ubuntu had installed) I received the error massage >>BrokenC​ount>0<<. How do I get this under control? Whith >>apt-get install-f<< I am stuck.
<fifty-sevenC> sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<fifty-sevenC> gerd,
<gerd> fifty-sevenC: Then I will ask the terminal for a password. But I can not enter my access password for ubuntu and not get ahead.
<alkisg> gerd: this command gives you root access: sudo -i
<alkisg> It will ask for your password. While typing it, you will not see asterisks (*). If you can't get root access, you cannot fix things.
<gerd> This is the result: So still error - (Lese Datenbank ... 219577 Dateien und Verzeichnisse sind derzeit installiert.)
<gerd> Vorbereitung zum Entpacken von .../linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic_4.4.0-31.50_i386.deb ...
<gerd> This kernel does not support a non-PAE CPU.
<gerd> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Archivs /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic_4.4.0-31.50_i386.deb (--unpack):
<gerd>  Unterprozess neues pre-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<gerd> Examining /etc/kernel/postrm.d .
<gerd> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/initramfs-tools 4.4.0-31-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic
<gerd> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postrm.d/zz-update-grub 4.4.0-31-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-31-generic
<gerd> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<gerd>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic_4.4.0-31.50_i386.deb
<gerd> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<alkisg> gerd: what cpu do you have? is it an old laptop?
<alkisg> gerd: what's the output of this command? egrep 'model name|flags' /proc/cpuinfo
<t3kg33k> Greetings all
<t3kg33k> alt+1
<alkisg> Hello
<gerd> alkisg: I have CPU Intel Pentium M 1,7 GHZ, Memory Base  640 KB, Extended 523264 KB, Cach (Ext) 2048 KB. Is that enough to ubuntu?
<wangjunying_> hello everyone
<wangjunying_> anybody here?
<Akuli> yes
<wangjunying_> hello
<wangjunying_> could we talk in Chinese?
<Akuli> i dont know chinese
<Akuli> i mean, i don't speak chinese
<saifulaffendy> hi guys
<saifulaffendy> guys???
<wangjunying_> okay
<Akuli> hi saifulaffendy
<saifulaffendy> who have problem with bluetooth ???
<saifulaffendy> ubuntu-mate 16.04
<saifulaffendy> hi Akuli
<wangjunying_> i found that the raspberry 3b's wifi didn't work well
<saifulaffendy> who use ubuntu 16.04???
<wangjunying_> if it stay a little far away from my Router,it doesn't work
<wangjunying_> I don't use it
<wangjunying_> BUT I use its Chinese version
<wangjunying_> ubuntu Kylin
<saifulaffendy> guys???
<Akuli> yes?
<wangjunying_> here
<Akuli> last time i used bluetooth i was on 14.04 and everything worked great
<saifulaffendy> im news
<saifulaffendy> which build u use new Akuli
<saifulaffendy> which build u use now Akuli
<saifulaffendy> ???
<Akuli> this system is still 14.04, and will be 14.04 until its support ends
<Akuli> or maybe i'll move to another distro at some point
<saifulaffendy> oh i see
<saifulaffendy> what other distro do you more prefer to choose in future???
<Akuli> my laptop runs devuan and i'm very happy with it
<Akuli> but i won't install it on this system, unless i figure out how to set up a mobile broadband connection
<saifulaffendy> now im using mobile data tethering from my adriod device
<saifulaffendy> using easytether pro patch
<saifulaffendy> Akuli???
<Akuli> i have no idea what they are :)
<saifulaffendy> are u andriod user???
<saifulaffendy> i can teach  u
<Akuli> no, i still don't have a smartphone :D
<Akuli> when i'll get one i probably want an ubuntu phone
<ouroumov> saifulaffendy, can you please limit yourself to a single question mark when you ask a question?
<Akuli> :)
<saifulaffendy> owh i see now...wow nice to know there are who use ubuntu on phone
<saifulaffendy> sorry ouroumov about that ...it my habit ...
<Akuli> i think you can't install it on a normal android phone, and you need one made for ubuntu
<ouroumov> I'm using Ubuntu on my phone right now (BQ Aquaris E5)
<ouroumov> I like having regular updates.
<saifulaffendy> from now on i will explore more about how to change andriod to other linux distro...
<ouroumov_> Damn I'd forgot to turn off my phone's hotspot
<Akuli> you probably can't install whatever you want on an android phone
<saifulaffendy> ourounov why dont u just use andriod?
<Akuli> or maybe you could.. but its going to be hard
<saifulaffendy> why Akuli? have u try ?
<ouroumov_> saifulaffendy, because Android is a mess regarding security updates
<Akuli> i like to have an operating system that i can explore, and i know how it works
<ouroumov_> saifulaffendy, just google "stagefright vuln" and you'll see what I mean
<Akuli> android and windows aren't exactly like that to me
<wangjunying_> Chinese  mobilephone company Meizu have sold ubuntu phone
<wangjunying_> Meizu pro5
<ouroumov_> Yes
<saifulaffendy> wow Meizu pro5 64 gb c0st about 648 sgd
<wangjunying_> is it expensive?
<saifulaffendy> yeah !!! when it convert to my contry curency it about 1900+-
<saifulaffendy> but it spec so good and powerfull
<ouroumov_> Yeah it's about 550€ in France. It's the price of a mid-range laptop.
<alkisg> In case gerd comes back: yup, his system is fine for Ubuntu, he just needs to put forcepae in the kernel cmdline.
<wangjunying_> in china it just sell 2499 rmb
<odroid> hi to everyone
<odroid> hi to everyone
<Akuli> hi odroid
<odroid> does anbody know anything about ubuntu mate
<SCHAAP137> sure
<SCHAAP137> i'm using it as we speak, odroid
<SCHAAP137> what do you want to know?
<odroid> and about odroid c2
<SCHAAP137> i'm not familiar with odroid, apart from your username
<odroid> i have some problems with the plugns from chronium
<SCHAAP137> if a plugin depends on Google Chrome functionality specifically, it might not work 100% with Chromium
<odroid> flash plugin_
<Akuli> you need chrome if you want to run the latest flash
<Akuli> and you need a 64-bit operating system if you want to run the latest chrome
<SCHAAP137> Google's Chrome comes bundles with its own Flash Plugin
<SCHAAP137> but indeed, no i386 version anymore
<odroid>  tried to download chrome but it keeps on telling me that the structure of the package is amd64 and it can-t work
<SCHAAP137> that would mean your operating system is i386 / 32-bit
<SCHAAP137> and indeed, it cannot handle amd64 stuff
<odroid> The ODROID-C2 is a 64-b
<odroid> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php
<SCHAAP137> the processor's capabilities, are independent from the operating system installed; you can have a 32-bit OS on a 64-bit capable CPU
<SCHAAP137> ah, it's ARM as well
<ouroumov> odroid, please type in a terminal: uname -a and give us the result
<odroid> Linux odroid64 3.14.65-71 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 13 23:30:26 BRT 2016 aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<ouroumov> So it's an ARM device
<ouroumov> That's another problem
<SCHAAP137> i doubt there is an aarch64 package for Chrome
<Akuli> one option is to run a browser under wine
<Akuli> its not ideal, but it works
<odroid> do you know other browsers to play streaming well
<Akuli> windows is pretty well supported, i've seen a tutorial of running wine in windows to watch flash videos
<odroid> another problem is that software boutique doesn-t work
<Akuli> uh..
<Akuli> running firefox in wone
<Akuli> not wine in windows
<odroid> firefox doesn-t work
<ouroumov> You should hate on the streaming websites, not the browser
<odroid> when I launch it it starts correctly but then the window just shuts down
<Akuli> have you ran it from a terminal to see what exactly fails?
<odroid> no, i-m not that good i don-t know how to do it
<Akuli> open a terminal, type firefox, press enter
<ouroumov> ^^
<Akuli> terminal commands are simple
<odroid> it sounds easy
<Akuli> just type the name of the file you want to run
<Akuli> in this case /usr/bin/firefox, but just firefox is enough
<ouroumov> (Because /usr/bin is a common PATH from programs)
<odroid> segmentation fault is the answer
<odroid> thank you for your tips
<Akuli> thats weird, i wouldn't expect it to just segfault like that
<Akuli> do other programs work?
<odroid> all the ones that i tried are working, but i have had it for only two weeks
<odroid> but many things are not working realy well
<odroid> firefox, software boutique and flash plugins for chronium
<ouroumov> odroid, do you have an apport crash report for that segfault?
<odroid> what is it_
<ouroumov> The popup that tells you that a program crashed.
<ouroumov> I'm not sure firefox crashes are collected by that stuff though
<odroid> in fact there is no popup
<odroid> do you know if there-s another browser i can use
<Akuli> chromium? :)
<odroid> chromium work but not in a streaming site
<odroid> because i can-t update flash plugin
<teward> is Chrome an option?  You'd have to go download it and install it, but Chrome usually has an updated Flash (pepper flash) in it
<odroid> i try download it but during installation  telling me that the structure of the package is amd64 and it can-t work
<odroid> Linux odroid64 3.14.65-71 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 13 23:30:26 BRT 2016 aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<Akuli> i don't understand why the architecture matters as much as it does
<Akuli> i mean, its a web browser, why does it require a specific processor architecture
<alkisg> Akuli: most (.deb) packages are compiled for specific architectures, afaik google chrome only provides packages for amd64
<alkisg> So it's not possible to get it to run on arm without google adding support for it
<Akuli> oh now i see.. its in compiled form so of course
<ubuntu-mate> Hola
<ubuntu-mate> Quiero pedirles un favor
<nomic> .z..zz.
<mate|95112> Hello there, could you please help resolve issue with dconf-editor. I want to edit the calendar/time format at the tray to show week number
<mate|95112> but the indicator.datetime does not enable any changes, i enabled custom for time-format
<mate|95112> but the changes do not come into effect
<mate|95112> logged in and out, no success
<Akuli> mate|95112, right-click your clock, settings
<Akuli> oh, doesn't show a week number
<mate|95112> Akuli, now it doesn't show week number in the tray (only inside the calendar), I would like it on the tray
<Akuli> i'm reading through the source and trying to find the clock applet
<jesse__> Installed Ubuntu Mate 16.04 want to use ROS?
<jesse__> It looks like ROS cannot work here!
<jesse__> I want to robot operating system on Ubuntu Mate!?
<jesse__> Does anyone know anything about ROS?
<ouroumov> Does ROS have a website?
<jesse__> ros.org
<ouroumov> Well
<jesse__> ros.org
<ouroumov> It looks to me like their installation guidelines are up to date for Xenial: http://wiki.ros.org/kinetic/Installation/Ubuntu
<jesse__> using arm
<jesse__> will check it out
<ouroumov> Right
<ouroumov> If it's aarch32 (rpi)? maybe that won't work
<ouroumov> Not sure if armhf ~ aarch32, don't have a pi
<jesse__> rasbian has been setup for ros
<jesse__> jessie flavor
<jesse__> Looks like I'll have to reinstall
<ouroumov> Worse case, you'll have to build from source
<jesse__> Too many packages
<jesse__> Too much time
<jesse__> Want to start out with the base
<ouroumov> Alternatively, you may drop your pi down the nearest bin
<jesse__> There are over 1000 packages
<jesse__> I am using the pi as the sbc for the robot
<jesse__> Have the remote computer already setup
<jesse__> I here Udoo is great for that but I want to try pi firsat
<jesse__> Any sbc like pi has to work on Ubuntu!?
<jesse__> Any success from anyone?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-21
<mads> hi?
<chasinglogic> hi!
<mads> i have a problem with broadcom controller anyone help me?
<chasinglogic> mads: generally it's better to just ask your question and give as much info as possible
<Dark_Witcher> Hey, guys, morning
<ouroumov> Hey Dark_Witcher
<Dark_Witcher> quick question, I accidently zoomed in my login screen and have no idea how to zoom it out?
<ouroumov> In your login screen?
<ouroumov> I didn't know that was possible
<ouroumov> Did you try CTRL + - ?
<Dark_Witcher> Due to that now everithing is just bigger on the login screen. I'm on Mate 64-bit 16.04
<Dark_Witcher> ouroumov, yes I did
<Dark_Witcher> and that didn't work
<ouroumov> Dark_Witcher, are you talking about the Lightdm greeter login screen or the screensaver login screen (The one you get to when hitting CTRL+ALT+L) ?
<ouroumov> (The lightdm screen is the one you get when you start your computer)
<ouroumov> Dark_Witcher, I'm gonna have to jump off the Bus in a little while. So I just wanted to mention that if it's the lightdm lock, there's a settings for the size of the fonts under System -> Administration -> Lightdm GTK+ Greeter settings
<Dark_Witcher> ouroumov, Yes, I'm talking about the Lightdm GTK+'
<Dark_Witcher> ouroumov, the only thing that works from there is reducing the size of the font, but even at 1 it is still to big.
<ouroumov_> Dark_Witcher, there should be an accessibility menu in lightdm, icon is a little white dude on a blue circle, maybe you've triggered something in there by accident?
<alkisg> Dark_Witcher: what's the output of: sudo ls -lhaR /var/lib/lightdm
<vyacheslav> hiall
<Dark_Witcher> alkisg, I fixed it, turned out I had accidently pressed F1
<alkisg> OK
<t3kg33k> greetings all
<t3kg33k> I guess there are issues with the forums? I've seen people post on G+ with issues.
<hoverboots> Anyone knows how can i get new panel applets for MATE desktop?
<ouroumov_> t3kg33k, with our forums?
<ouroumov_> ( https://ubuntu-mate.community/ )
<t3kg33k> Anyone here know how it will take to see 16.04.1 released for Ubuntu Mate now that it is available for Ubunutu?
<t3kg33k> *how long it will take
<nomic> ask on forums
<nomic> cos this place isn't that busy
<nomic> all time
<alkisg> t3kg33k: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/16.04.1/release/
<mate-newb> I'm running Ubuntu Mate 16.04. I installed x-tile using apt-get but when I run it, it segfaults. Does anyone else have this problem?
<alkisg> mate-newb: the normal way to go would be to report the issue, preferably using the crash dialog that should automatically pop up
<alkisg> If it's already reported, it will show you the bug number
<mate-newb> There was a crash dialog, with a checkbox for sending in the data. I didn't uncheck that. So this means the bug has been reported and I have nothing else to do right?
<alkisg> No, if you haven't reached the point where you see the bug report, it means that the report failed
<alkisg> E.g. you need a launchpad account to report the bug, if you don't have one it will fail
<mate-newb> Oh, okay I will try to get this crash dialog again
<mate-newb> Thank you
<alkisg> Try this to get it again: apport-bug /var/crash/*
<mate-newb> Do I need to setup a launchpad account first in the preferences or something? Because in this window I have the options: Leave Closed and Relaunch, neither will open some sort of issue tracker even though 'Send an error report to help fix the problem' is checked
<alkisg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mate-newb> Thanks :) and sorry hehe
<alkisg> np
<tomdom101> #github
<alan_> hi!
<alan_> anyone?
<Guest62871> hi!
<Guest62871> anyone?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest62871> i'm new on irc, sorry
<developer> we
<developer> hi guy
<developer> i have problem with ubuntu-mate
<developer> really hard to boot to login screen :( it usually crash while booting
<developer> anyone know this error?
<t3kg33k> developer: what is the error?
<teward> t3kg33k: he left lol
<alkisg> We didn't answer in 13 seconds, shame on us...
<randall> really should be put in the message of the day, give us enough time to read your question and formulate an answer before you log off
<giovanni> Trying to click on 1 pixel wide window edges is hard. Is there a way to make them wider, or turn on "gravity" around edges/corners?
<ouroumov> giovanni, there's a keyboard trick
<ouroumov> go to the target quadrant of the window, hold ALT and right click, then drag
<rahtgaz> towards the horizontal and vertical middles you also get to just increase vertically or horizontally. It's really handy
<ubuntu-mate> Hello!
<ouroumov> hi ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> I am installing this beauty system
<ubuntu-mate> oh man, this night is warm for me, 33ºC
<ouroumov> Yeah it's warm here too
<ubuntu-mate> :) from are you ouroumov?
<ouroumov> Southern France
<ubuntu-mate> nice
<ubuntu-mate> I am from Southern Spain
<ouroumov> Must be even hotter that here :o
<ouroumov> than *
<ubuntu-mate> yes xD, like 33ºc, in 'Cordoba'
<ubuntu-mate> i need fly to Russia haha
<ouroumov> I want to leave for a mountaintop myself
<ouroumov> ^^
<ubuntu-mate> <3 Mountain
<ouroumov> I also need to buy a new screen, one of the ones I'm using is radiating heat like a m*therf*cker
<ubuntu-mate> hahaha
<ubuntu-mate> Are you using a LCD?
<ouroumov> I'm not sure what it is, I've inherited the screen from my brother
<ouroumov> Samsung SyncMaster 215tw
<ubuntu-mate> mmm, i have a OKI 22"
<ubuntu-mate> oki is very baddddd, but work
<ubuntu-mate> and have full hd, but is OKI
<ouroumov> Have a dual screen setup, both Samsung 1080p, but the right one is way hotter than the left one. ^^"
<ubuntu-mate> :P nice dual screen
<ubuntu-mate> for simulator games is the best
<nibblyn> Hi! HDMI secondary display output not working (no signal) after fresh install of UbuntuMate 16.04 with nvidia driver. Works with the very same hardware, driver and x version under 12.04. Nouveau working properly. Any suggestion please?
<randall> does it work as primary output?
<nibblyn> randall, yes
<randall> does your monitor work as secondary with tv as primary?
<nibblyn> randall, thought about Fn-4 not being recognized, tried with disper (display switcher), no success. It's a laptop with an HDMI output connected to a Tv
<randall> ahhhhh, did you try using the nvidia control panel?
<nibblyn> randall, yes. It seems to generate a xorg.conf (not used anymore theese days seems).
<nibblyn> randall, IMHO there are two ways to setup an xorg.conf file: two separate screens or one extended. Nothing works.
<randall> hmm, try a different nvidia driver? there should be atleast 2 in the repos
<nibblyn> randall, confirmed, two of them. Using 304.131 (older one) because v 340.96 is pretty unstable on this Gpu even if still officially supported by nvidia.
<randall> and you say the neuvou driver works just fine?
<nibblyn> I know pretty crazy situation :) Thanks for your reply!
<nibblyn> yep. nouveau works, in fact the install usb display pretty well a dual image on the tv
<randall> well my best advice is if the community driver does the trick, and your laptop isn't a gaming machine, go with that
<nibblyn> install usb flashkey
<randall> nvidia drivers are only needed if you plan on playing steam games on it
<randall> becaus opengl 4.0
<nibblyn> it is quite old, using it just for watching movies, hardware acceleration is needed for HD
<randall> you don't get hd from the community driver?
<nibblyn> have been using proprietary since 2010, nouveau was quite a bit slower those days, will try how it performs now
<randall> give it a shot
<nibblyn> ok, thanks
<giovanni> @ouroumov Thanks that works well. Take a while to internalise. Tossing up between ubMate and Xubuntu. Mate looks nice so far
<josh_> ive been using mate in Vbox for a while now. i like it. anyone feel like telling me whats different between mate and officila ubuntu?
<ouroumov> josh_, support for the LTS is 3 years instead of 5. Default applications are not the same (most are forked from what you find in official Ubuntu) and of course, the desktop doesn't look or work the same.
<pi__> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-22
<giovanni> %n kiwi
<giovanni> oops
<ajg4M3l5> Evening all. I had some questions about Ubuntu Mate and Chromebooks if someone has some time. I could use some pointers in the right direction.
<ubuntu-mate> hii
<ouroumov> hi ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> i need a help
<ubuntu-mate> i want to install ubuntu mate in my windows tab currently am running live os from usb im my tab but the problem is touch is not working
<ouroumov> tab, you mean tablet?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ouroumov> What's the model of the tablet?
<ubuntu-mate> iball i701
<ouroumov> Okay
<ouroumov> hmm
<ouroumov> Well that's a tough one. What size is your USB drive?
<ubuntu-mate> 8 gb
<ouroumov> And the tablet's internal storage is 16GB?
<ubuntu-mate> http://gadgets.ndtv.com/iball-slide-i701-2644
<ubuntu-mate> please check this link to know more about my tab
<ubuntu-mate> it hardware configuration
<ubuntu-mate> yes 16
<ouroumov> How are you talking to me? From another device?
<ouroumov> Or do you have an USB keyboard?
<ubuntu-mate> I am talking to you from the same divice that is iball i701 that is running on live ubuntu mate
<ouroumov> yes but according to you the touchscreen is not working, so how are you tying stuff?
<ouroumov> typing *
<ubuntu-mate> i just tring to install because i have watch some windows tab just similar hardware n software configuration with working touch in ubuntu os
<ubuntu-mate> have you any idea to install addition driver or software that work to use touch screen
<ouroumov> Okay ubuntu-mate. You're able, let's say using magic for now, to type stuff. Assuming you also have a pointing device. So perform the installation of the system, then use the Welcome splash screen to install the Drivers & Firmware packages. I can't promise it will work, but there might be magic there too.
<ouroumov> I'm gonna go eat, it's lunchtime here, good luck.
<ubuntu-mate> hummm ok i  will try thnx...
<mate|32939> h'
<mate|32939> hi
<ouroumov> xmnjzLAa
<ouroumov> Damn
<ouroumov> Freaking x2x
<nick__> i installed ubuntu mate with windows xp am very happy with it and now want to have only ubuntu on my pc which is the best way ?thanks
<ouroumov> Hi nick__
<ouroumov> nick__, it depends if redoing the installation of the computer is an option
<nick__> should i uninstall everything and do a re install
<nick__> i have all my old stuff on memory drive and ubuntu reads it all
<ouroumov> Easiest way is to copy all the data you want to save from both Ubuntu and Windows onto an external HDD, then do a complete reinstall this time using the whole disk during the partitioning step, when the installer asks you what you want to do you'd pick "Erase disk and install Ubuntu MATE"
<Akuli> nick__, one way is to just change your partitions from a usb stick
<Akuli> no need to reinstall anything
<ouroumov> If you don't want to reinstall it's possible but it involves formating some partitions during a boot of the Live USB
<Akuli> no need to format anything
<Akuli> the only problem is that you probably have the windows partition before your linux partition
<Akuli> you could add a home partition over what is now windows, a reinstall is probably easiest
<nick__> thanks guys you have been a great help it will be easier for me to re install  am not that good with pc i just use it for my finances again thanks
<mase-tech> hi
<block707> هااااااى
<block707> hi
<block707> عاوز اسم برامج لتوزيع النت من اللاب الى الموبايل
<ouroumov> hi mase-tech
<ijoshoa> hi
<chas> my first time. is anyone watching?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chas> thanks so much or correcting me. but i am new at this
<chas> is their support for the raspberry camera available
<kosimo> wie kann ich programme aus dem sofware center installieren
<alkisg> kosimo: english please...
<kosimo> how can I install programs from the software center .There always comes the error message2Please check the spelling and check if the package is activated2
<alkisg> kosimo: which software center are you using? The MATE Software Boutique?
<kosimo> exactly
<alkisg> Can you upload a screenshot of the error?
<chas> good Bye
<kosimo> ive trying to instal tor.  Package tor isn't available
<teward> kosimo: you have to install the Tor repository first, and then install the Tor Daemon or the Tor Browser Bundle via that
<teward> kosimo: the 'tor' package in the repos I think was removed because it's ancient and goes obsolete at the first update upstream
<teward> oop i lied it's still there
<teward> but it's an old version
<teward> kosimo: use the terminal, and use `sudo apt-get update`, then do `sudo apt-get install tor`
<teward> but you should strongly consider using the Tor Project repos for Tor instead to keep getting it up to date as they update.
<kosimo> thank you
<auto784321> hi
<auto784321> I googling for best 64GB for ubuntu portable flash drive
<auto784321> I can't chose onr can you offer some models!?
<bekks> Just choose the one you like.
<auto784321> I concern about quality and life spin, added to using for ubuntu, I decide to use it for my galaxy tab as backup storage
<bekks> If a backup storage fails, just replace it, since you have the source data on another device.
<auto784321> a-ok, logical.
<auto784321> It is possible to install minimal ubuntu mate with ubuntu minimal cd!?
<auto784321> just same as xubuntu core(minimal installation)?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-23
<ajg4M3l5> Good evening folks. Can anyone help me with a purchasing decision?
<randall> ok
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: Hi Martin, could you please have a look a this when you have some free time? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-meta/+bug/1605571
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1605571 in ubuntu-mate-meta (Ubuntu) "apt install --no-install-recommends fcitx-bin, breaks dead keys" [Undecided,New]
<alkisg> I think it will be solved for the ubuntu-mate live CD by adding 2 lines in the seeds, fcitx-data and fcitx-module-x11
<alkisg> Or, it can be solved by removing fcitx-bin from the seeds, as it was the case back in vivid
<alkisg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/ubuntu-mate.xenial/live
<alkisg> Hmm I see that you removed " * Feature: no-follow-recommends" in the yakkety seeds, so all the fcitx packages will be pulled there..
<nick__> how do i get 16.04 mate to boot from dvd drive at start up i want to install and leave out my windows xp totally. have not got much data on ubuntu have been trying it for a week all my windows data is on a external drive so there is no problem
<nomic> don't you change something in the bios to get it to autoboot from something other than hard drive
<nomic> there was 'boot sequence'
<nomic> it looks for hard  drive then your cd
<nomic> used to be floppy
<nomic> a b c
<nomic> nick__
<nick__> yes
<nomic> cos other than bios can't think of anything that gets dvd to boot from @ boot stage
<nomic> thats the only thing after turn on -> boot
<nomic> so, change your bios settings
<nomic> = F2 on many machines
<nomic> F2 as it starts up
<nick__> thanks will try it
<nick__> hi it's nick again i tried f2 it worked what is the command that i must type to boot from dvd drive?
<nomic> well in bios setup, it requires changes
<nomic> change boot sequence
<nick__> do i type change boot sequence?
<nomic> what make is your pc
<nick__> i had it built for me 12 years ago by a private guy  it has an asus mother board and intel celeron i think 2,6 that's all i know
<nick__> am going to get a new pc that's why i experimented with ubuntu and am impressed
<nomic> thing is.  all bios setups are unique
<nomic> mostly
<nomic> nothing to do with OS
<nomic> within bios, settings, there is "boot sequence"
<nomic> you change it ,, within the BIOS menu (setup)
<nomic> then save it
<nomic> https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=how%20to%20change%20boot%20sequence%20in%20bios
<nomic> http://www.boot-disk.com/boot_priority.htm
<nomic> you must read, apply to your situation
<nomic> http://www.boot-disk.com/images/screen/boot_priority.gif   <- do you see that kind of a screen
<nomic> most common bios = "phoenix" .. yours is 12 years old
<nomic> will be phoenix
<nick__> yes i can't do it with windows start up since i put ubuntu alongside my xp with xp  when i loaded ubuntu i did it by f9 and then changing boot sequence but it does'nt do it now so i want to try from ubuntu or i will have to uninstall and install again
<nomic> http://www.masterslair.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/asus-p7p55d-e-motherboard-bios-ai-tweaker-voltage-section.jpg
<nomic> shows asus motherboard bios
<nomic> top menu option ^ = "boot"
<nomic> within = boot sequenc
<nomic> change and file it, reboot
<nick__> ok thanks
<nomic> http://www.boot-disk.com/images/screen/boot_priority.gif  <- that screen "boot"
<nomic> gives you what media is on your system
<nomic> says (there "shift+1" to enable or disable) .. so on that, move selector down to dvd drive & shift f1
<nomic> F10 = save setting you made & exit
<nomic> = boot
<klarave> amd
<nomic> have you got into your bios settings screens
<nick__> not now but earl
<nomic> sure, you have to be offline to do it
<nomic> when you are in, navigate to "boot" menu item/settings
<nick__> ok
<nick__> thanks sorry for the trouble
<nomic> sign of fialure of microsoft -- how many people are still on XP .. good percentage of pc users
<alkisg> Nah, it means that it was a good OS that was supported by many many app vendors for many years after its release
<YankDownUnder> A large sign of failure on the part of Microsoft is the amount of people that are moving to Macs and to linux...however, oddly enough, THOSE statistics do NOT make it to the public domain...hmm...
<alkisg> While e.g. we can't run newer apps in older linux versions, we have to update all the stack
<alkisg> Due to constant API breakage
<nomic> what I was saying was that they did not manage to produce anything that the users of XP wanted
<nomic> they hadn't improved their basic GUI/filing system (& they still haven't)
<nomic> the only improvement = mobile
<nomic> and they are out of that
<nomic> they cannot compete against their own basic products
<alkisg> xp users did have a good os and the newest browsers and image editors and all, they didn't miss anything
<alkisg> An OS doesn't have to be upgraded just for the sake of it
<nomic> its 16 years old now
<nomic> yeah - thats what they realise now
<nomic> cos they're trying to make  their OS a service
<alkisg> That shows just how really good it was
<nomic> it wasn't good
<alkisg> Well Linux is so much slower, 16 years later
<nomic> its slower?
<alkisg> Yup, a lot, due to bad api and implementation
<alkisg> Don't count the add-ons like antiviruses, count the os performance only
<alkisg> (btw I stopped using windows in favour of linux in 2007, so I don't think I'm biased)
<alkisg> I was a windows programmer for 17 years, a linux programmer since 2007
<nomic> you make money out of linux programming?
<alkisg> Yup
<ali1234> XP is far, far slower than modern Linux in almost every possible way
<alkisg> ali1234: care to show any benchmarks for that? because e.g. graphics are 2 times slower in the same cards
<ali1234> do you have any examples other than graphics?
<ali1234> (which has nothing to do with XP or linux, it's the drivers)
<alkisg> The drivers implement an API
<alkisg> Xorg has a network oriented api, so it's slow
<ali1234> and the APIs are identical
<alkisg> Of course not
<alkisg> Xorg is the same as winapi graphics?!!!
<ali1234> opengl is different between windows and linux?
<alkisg> windows has directx
<alkisg> that's the native protocol
<alkisg> And it's implemented on top of the graphics drivers, it's not a driver
<alkisg> It's something like middleware
<alkisg> Anyways, sorry guys but I have to go
<alkisg> Maybe we can continue some other time
<alkisg> bb
<ali1234> you should compare benchmarks which the OS actually has some chance of affecting, like disk throughput or process switching overhead
<ouroumov> Hm, interesting
<ouroumov> uBlock Origin broke ArsTechnica
<ouroumov> I think they externalized one of their .css files for some reason
<Langley> Hi, does anyone know how to make Backspace go back in Firefox
<ouroumov> Hi Langley
<ouroumov> I don't know sorry, are you unsatisfied with ALT+Left arrow?
<Langley> Yes, can't press that with one hand
<bekks> you could use the back button as well
<Langley> I wanna use the Backspace button... but alt+left is better than the mouse, didnt know about that, so thanks
<ouroumov> I'm looking at about:config and I haven't found a backspace key option
<ouroumov> Apparently it's the same for every version of Linux
<bekks> Apparently it has nothing to do with Linux, but with firefox only.
<ouroumov> ohwait: https://itsfoss.com/enable-backspace-firefox-ubuntu-linux/
<ouroumov> So Langley in case you read the logs later: about:config -> search for "backspace", set "browser.backspace_action" to "0"
<frail_trev> hi everyone, I have developed a problem with  ubuntu 16.04 on my other laptop. After start-up and pwd entry the screen remains blank and only responds to a rt-click which provides a new pane with limited options, but I cannot run thee main programme. Any suggestions would be welcomed! I can get into 'terminal' - so is there a command which might en
<frail_trev> able the main op to run?
<nomic> frail_trev
<nomic> efficient to ask on ubuntu / mate forum s
<nomic> also
<ouroumov> He left
<nomic> doesn't say he left
<ouroumov> * frail_trev (56b90d1e@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.86.185.13.30) has quit (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
<nomic> no idicator 'left'
<nomic> in chan
<ouroumov> What IRC client are you using?
<nomic> xchat
<ouroumov> Do you see any join/part messages?
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> http://pastebin.com/CgEzMwRm
<nomic> see
<nomic> oops
<nomic> I DID NOT SEE IT
<nomic> my eyes
<nomic> is in red
<nomic> im outside in sunlight
<nibblyn> Hi! On a laptop the HDMI secondary display output is not working (no signal) after fresh install of UbuntuMate 16.04. It is working properly with the live iso from the very beginning of the boot process. Unfortunately a standard system update was already performed but it should not be the issue. Nouveau driver in use in both cases. What are the differences between the two boot processes which may trigger this
<nibblyn> behavior? Thanks.
<SuperEngineer> have you enabled the 2nd screen in dipslays?
<SuperEngineer> [i.e. is the hdmi screen detected & enabled there?]
<SuperEngineer> ....just a thought.  No neccessarily the answer.
<mate|51050> hello, i have um 16.04 and in the top panel i can see a icon to change between intel or nvidia driver,  when using the Ubuntu Mate layout in mate tweak, but i have made a custom layout and i cant find how to put that icon on the custom panel?
<nibblyn> SuperEngineer, yes, tried that without success. Neither disper (screen toggler) nor xrandr solved the issue. Diagnostic tools report fine except that there is still no signal.
<nibblyn> SuperEngineer, are the kernel started with some particular parameters during live? I don't know what else to think about.
<SuperEngineer> nibblyn: sorry, don'yt know the answer to that
<nibblyn> SuperEngineer, thanks anyway
<ubuntu-mate> hallo hoe krijg ik mijn beeld goed
<javier_> buenas tardes
<SuperEngineer> He olvidado la mayor parte de mi español - pero buen día para ti también
<javier_> acabo de instalar ubuntu-mate en la raspberry pi 3
<javier_> y estoy probando`esto, por cierto es la primera vez que uso linux
<SuperEngineer> soory, no tengo un profundo conocimiento de la utilización de un pi
<javier_> perdonadme si hago algomal pero realmente es la primera vez que uso linux y no me entreo de nada todavia
<Guest61703> Hi guys I can't connect my android cellphone via bluetooth
<Guest61703> both devices have active bluetooth connection but they dont talk
<sfxworks> Hi. Learning all this is fun... But im looking for something like dreamweaver for this machine. Catch 22 is I'm using a rasperry pi. So it has to work with ARM architecture..
<sfxworks> I seee... Geany...
<sfxworks> but I no likes...
<t3kg33k> Hi all
<sfxworks> o/
<t3kg33k> I just install 16.04 and I seem to be having the same problem with videos in VLC like I had in 15.10. The best way to describe is screen tearing. Any idea on how to fix it?
<randall> screen tearing just in vlc? or theentire deaktop?
<t3kg33k> VLC
<randall> did you try fixing it within vlc?
<t3kg33k> Not sure how I would fix it in VLC
<randall> click on video while playing something, and try experimenting with deiterlacing
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-24
<risen> so i have a question that has probably been asked a million times over.. but i;
<risen> im running on a pi 2, nd just put the image on the sd card for ubuntuMATE
<risen> is it just the pi being this slow or is it the stock config?
<david132> Hi' spanish?
<david132> Hello,
<namnaj> good morning
<marcos> buenas noches a todos
<Guest59043> resulta que cuando le doy a minimizar a cualquier ventana, esta desaparece y no aparece en la barra de estado/tareas, tengo que darle a ALT+TAB para buscarla nuevamente..no he podido solucionarlo
<Guest59043> buenas noches...
<Guest59043> necesito ayuda
<turtle_> does anyone else have sound issues on mate?
<bekks> How does that poll help you solving your sound issues?
<turtle_> well if someone else had the same problem we might work something out
<turtle_> only headphones work atm
<bekks> Then you#'ll be two people with non-working sound.
<bekks> Instead of wasting even more time and bandwidth, how about starting to state your actual problem?
<turtle_> my sound doesent work, only my headphones output sound, on alsamixer speakers are on max
<alkisg> turtle_: try right clicking on the sound applet, then settings, then the hardware tab, and select and test your speakers there
<turtle__> my laptop randomly turned off, what did i miss
<alkisg> (12:22:25 μμ) alkisg: turtle_: try right clicking on the sound applet, then settings, then the hardware tab, and select and test your speakers there
<turtle__> still nothing
<alkisg> Which output devices do you see there?
<turtle__> built in audio
<alkisg> Only one device?
<turtle__> yes just 1
<alkisg> And which profiles do you see there?
<turtle__> do u want me to list all of them
<turtle__> ?
<alkisg> If you are using the correct one, it's ok
<turtle__> analogue stereo output is the one im using now
<alkisg> So the audio works from the front output in your case, but not from the output in the back?
<turtle_> laptop turned off again sorry
 * alkisg wonders if you have more severe issues than the audio :D
<alkisg> (12:29:23 μμ) alkisg: So the audio works from the front output in your case, but not from the output in the back?
<turtle_> no audio output except headphones work
<alkisg> Where do you put the headphones?
<alkisg> What happens if you put speakers there?
<alkisg> Does it work in other distros/flavors/OSes?
<alkisg> Give more info
<turtle_> if i plug in headphones audio works, when i take out, speakers not working
<turtle_> still
<ali1234> turtle_:
<turtle_> hm
<ali1234> is it a laptop?
<turtle_> yes
<turtle_> thinkpad x60
<alkisg> Ah, sorry, then you mean the internal speakers
<turtle_> yes
<alkisg> Which kernel do you have? uname -r
<ali1234> turtle_:
<turtle_> 4.4.0-31-generic
<ali1234> install alsa-tools and then run "watch sudo hdajacksensetools"
<ali1234> plug / unplug the headphones and observe what happens
<alkisg> In the sound settings dialog, in the "output" tab, does it list the internal speakers in the "connector" drop box?
<turtle__> laptop turned off randomly again, i will try to fix that first :L
<alkisg> (12:37:53 μμ) alkisg: In the sound settings dialog, in the "output" tab, does it list the internal speakers in the "connector" drop box?
<turtle__> i see "Speakers"
<alkisg> Are they selected when you're testing sound output?
<turtle__> yes
<alkisg> (12:33:15 μμ) alkisg: Does it work in other distros/flavors/OSes?
<alkisg> E.g. did it work in previous versions that had older kernels?
<turtle__> im not sure i have only run ubuntu mate on this laptop only on this kernel, just go it
<turtle__> got it
<alkisg> So it might be a hardware issue?
<alkisg> Btw, ali1234 said that, maybe you didn't see it:
<turtle__> idk
<alkisg> (12:36:25 μμ) ali1234: install alsa-tools and then run "watch sudo hdajacksensetools"
<alkisg> (12:37:03 μμ) ali1234: plug / unplug the headphones and observe what happens
<turtle__> ok
<alkisg> ...although I don't see a command named hdajacksensetools
<alkisg> Personally, before troubleshooting more, I'd try an older live cd or even a windows "live cd"
<alkisg> ...there's no point in troubleshooting software if it's a hardware issue
<turtle__> ok
<turtle__> :/
<turtle__> i have a custom bios
<turtle__> libreboot
<turtle__> ill reflash and try again if sound works
<alkisg> Yeah that's one of the things you should mention in the beginning, when joining IRC :)
<turtle__> rebooting now
<turtle_> still no sound after reflash :c
<alkisg> turtle_: try a different ubuntu version, or even a different OS, to make sure it's not a hardware issue
<turtle_> ubuntu mate is the only os where my laptop doesent constantly beep
<turtle_> what program uses alsaconf
<turtle_> when i type alsaconf it says not found
<turtle_> ill try to see if my external DAC works
<fnord_> hi alkisg after install ubu-mate 16.04.1 no update && dist-upgrade requiered. is it right?
<fnord_> alkisg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/20730273/
<bekks> No, thats not right.
<bekks> After an installation, you should install updates as the first step.
<bekks> Before installing updates, you should configure package sources to your needs, and then you might get updates the installation process did not even take into account.
<fnord_> bekks, sorry, it not works for me an I do not know why?
<bekks> What does "not work" for you?
<fnord_> I do that not for first time
<fnord_> now it does not work
<bekks> WHAT does not work?
<fnord_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20730273/
<bekks> What does not work in your paste? The output looks perfect.
<fnord_> the process of updating
<fnord_> after installing
<bekks> IT works perfectly, no errors to be seen.
<bekks> Why do you suspect it isnt working?
<fnord_> moment
<fnord_> please
<ouroumov> That's just because your system is already up to date fnord_
<ouroumov> So there's nothing to be done
<bekks> Which is totally different from "does not work".
<fnord_> ouroumov, really, great..
<ouroumov> ^^
<fnord_> bekks, sorry
<bekks> Just READ the actual output in your pastebin.
<ouroumov> bekks, I suspect fnord_ is rather new at this
<fnord_> bekks, :-)
<bekks> I know he isnt, since he was around in the german ubuntu channels for quite a long time.
<bekks> He isnt updating for the first time :P
<fnord_> ouroumov, from day to day I will be better
<fnord_> ouroumov, I feel that
<fnord_> :-)
<fnord_> bekks, ouroumov  First, what I do ever after istalling, is updating.. I did it twice: 1. willcome fenster 2. terminal. Every method leaded to the same result: system is updated.
<fnord_> I was very surprised
<fnord_> of that
<bekks> And why does that lead to your assumption of "does not work" then when it clearly tells that it works fine and no updates had been found?
<fnord_> bekks, because I see it for the first time ever after 1410 linux installations.
<fnord_> nothing to updade was a surprising for me
<bekks> I strongly doubt you did thta much linux installations.
<bekks> And with a working internet connection during the install and NO modifications to the sources the outcome is "already updated". Always.
<bekks> Hpwever. Your system is up to date.
<fnord_> bekks, I got it, thx
<hp> in
<hp> l
<hp> hey
<ouroumov> hi
<hp> hey there
<hp> my name is FoxyTheBoy
<hp> you can call me Foxy
<hp> oops...
<hp> gotta go!
<ben_nabiy> How do I get Ubuntu-Mate USB installer to detect UEFI?
<ben_nabiy> When I set up my linuxmint installer, it automatically detects that UEFI is available, and I can boot in UEFI mode, but not so with Ubuntu-Mate
<ouroumov> afaik you don't have to do anything
<ben_nabiy> that is what I thought, but it is not working
<ben_nabiy> and my other installer is working
<ouroumov> are you manually partitioning?
<ben_nabiy> I used the USB Startup Disk
<ben_nabiy> forget the name of it
<ben_nabiy> I can install in legacy mode, but would rather use UEFI
<ben_nabiy> is it possible I have too many UEFI devices, and it is not registering?
<ouroumov> <ouroumov> are you manually partitioning?
<ouroumov> Anyway.
<ouroumov> Check in your Boot menu if you have an UEFI option for your USB device (I mean your BIOS boot menu, not the GRUB boot menu)
<ben_nabiy> I am not getting a UEFI option for my boot device (the USB stick) when I do get one for the same stick flashed with linuxmint installer
<ouroumov> How are you flashing it? Startup Disk Creator?
<ben_nabiy> ouroumov: yes
<ouroumov> Okay, I'm not sure what that program's actually doing. Have you tried the more violent "dd" method?
<ben_nabiy> ouroumov: I have done this many times in the past and worked fine
<ben_nabiy> I am going to check my UEFI again, make sure something didn't get switched around in it
<ouroumov> SDC has been stripped of features in recent releases
<ben_nabiy> As long as I know it "should work" then I will look for other mistakes on my end
<ben_nabiy> that could be
<ouroumov> For instance: it doesn't allow for persistence space setup anymore
<ben_nabiy> I noticed that
<ouroumov> Who knows what else went with that :/
<ben_nabiy> perhaps I need to fire up an older version and create it that way
<ouroumov> ben_nabiy, can you try the "dd" flashing method before you do that?
<ouroumov> If you don't know the method, I can explain
<ben_nabiy> ouroumov: dd if=path/to/image of=/dev/blah oflag=direct ?
<ouroumov> dd if=/image.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<ouroumov> While being careful not to write the wrong sdX, because if you write sda you'll nuke your system
<ben_nabiy> ouroumov: you assume I am installed to /dev/sda :)
<ouroumov> right
<ouroumov> whateveer before that identify your USB drive using lsblk or df -h
<ben_nabiy> ouroumov: be careful about asserting things like that because someone might not have a standard install.   But thank you for the caution
<ben_nabiy> will try things out, back in a bit
<ubuntu-mate> hi there
<pavlushka> Hi mate!
<ubuntu-mate> i trying to install ubuntu mate 16.04 but get error from grup install
<ubuntu-mate> and cansel the insatallation
<ubuntu-mate> how i can fix
<ouroumov> What's the error?
<ubuntu-mate> well say fatal error grub many canot insall
<pavlushka> ubuntu-mate: can you boot from live CD/USB?
<ubuntu-mate> im in live usb
<ubuntu-mate> now
<ben_nabiy> amazing what a bios flash will do
<ben_nabiy> all of a sudden I had UEFI again :)
<pavlushka> ubuntu-mate: then run in terminal "sudo -i", and press enter, and then "fdisk -l" and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the paste link
<ben_nabiy> ouroumov: thank you for trying to help :) I don't want you to think I didn't appreciate your imput
<ben_nabiy> *input
<ubuntu-mate> Device          Start        End    Sectors   Size Type
<ubuntu-mate> Disk /dev/sdb: 7.4 GiB, 7906263040 bytes, 15441920 sectors
<ubuntu-mate> Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<ubuntu-mate> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubuntu-mate> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ubuntu-mate> Disklabel type: gpt
<ubuntu-mate> Disk identifier: 57A8AD39-34EF-414A-B0C0-B42E5404AB2D
<ubuntu-mate> Device     Start      End  Sectors  Size Type
<ubuntu-mate> root@ubuntu-mate:~#
<ubuntu-mate> '/dev/sda1        2048     616447     614400   300M Windows recovery environment
<ubuntu-mate> '
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda1        2048     616447     614400   300M Windows recovery environment
<pavlushka> ubuntu-mate: do you have any other system installed on that machine?
<ubuntu-mate> windows
<ubuntu-mate> i cant past the disk list some reason
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda2      616448     821247     204800   100M EFI System
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda3      821248    1083391     262144   128M Microsoft reserved
<ubuntu-mate> Device          Start        End    Sectors   Size Type
<pavlushka> ubuntu-mate: do you want to keep the MS-windows system?
<ubuntu-mate> well i like to have windows
<ubuntu-mate> to play some game
 * pavlushka laughs
<ubuntu-mate> \Device          Start        End    Sectors   Size Type
<ubuntu-mate> \
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda1        2048     616447     614400   300M Windows recovery environment
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda2      616448     821247     204800   100M EFI System
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda3      821248    1083391     262144   128M Microsoft reserved
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda4     1083392  203880447  202797056  96.7G Microsoft basic data
<pavlushka> ubuntu-mate: and your Windows version is?
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda5   203880448  204802047     921600   450M Windows recovery environment
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda6   204802048 1740802047 1536000000 732.4G Microsoft basic data
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda7  1740802048 1938987007  198184960  94.5G Linux filesystem
<ubuntu-mate> dev/sda8  1938987008 1953523711   14536704     7G Linux swap
<ubuntu-mate> 10
<pavlushka> ubuntu-mate: Go to system bios and disable secure boot first.
<ubuntu-mate> is disable
<pavlushka> ubuntu-mate: and....
<ubuntu-mate> well i bin have mate for couple monts
<ubuntu-mate> but for some reason last night when i put my laptop on mate no load
<pavlushka> ubuntu-mate: side by side with windows?
<ubuntu-mate> and i trying to reinstall and give me the error
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<PartyLine> now i trying again and i passt the error
<PartyLine> this time
<pavlushka> PartyLine: so, its good?
<PartyLine> well we see
<PartyLine> half way done
<pavlushka> PartyLine: and like to know if you Ubuntu-MATE is 32 or 64 bit?
<pavlushka> *your
<PartyLine> 64
<PartyLine> but i
<pavlushka> it should go well I suppose
<pavlushka> PartyLine: but ?
<PartyLine> but if i cant install the system now im scro i dont have system to donwold another system
<pavlushka> PartyLine: Lets see and you have windows! that should do, :p
<PartyLine> well with out grup i cant run windows
<pavlushka> PartyLine: without GRUB you can, but that's another story.
<PartyLine> i anable internet this time to see if any diferent
<PartyLine> a i have lenovo z50-75
<pavlushka> PartyLine: will depend on your internet speed, the time.
<ouroumov> It's usually not, it just takes longer
<PartyLine> mate cant found wifi driver
<pavlushka> PartyLine: and though with super speed even, it will take a little longer than installing from USB, :)
<pavlushka> PartyLine: haven't you enable the option while installing,"install the third party drives" or something like this?
<pavlushka> *drivers
<pavlushka> *enabled
<PartyLine> yes
<pavlushka> PartyLine: no problem, we can work on that after install, :)
<PartyLine> yes i do now i connect my phone with usb debugin for internet
<PartyLine> if we intall
<PartyLine> i bin have problem with this commant last time
<PartyLine> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) git
<PartyLine> and i cant insatll git clone
<PartyLine> i have ath10k-firmware
<pavlushka> PartyLine: you just have to install git.
<pavlushka> PartyLine: and then you can use git to clone, see?
<pavlushka> PartyLine: and I guess you are talking about this thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2303292
<PartyLine> with internet i have install complete
<pavlushka> and PartyLine  you should take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pavlushka> for installation issues.
<PartyLine> no installation issuse i will restat now
 * pavlushka hoping for a successful boot, keeping his fingers crossed.
<pavlushka> Hello ouroumov !
<ouroumov> hi
<pavlushka> ouroumov: please correct me if I make some mistakes, :)
<ouroumov> 'bout what? ^^
<pavlushka> ouroumov: just in case, you are the backup plan , :p
<ouroumov> I'm sorry I gave up on understanding what PartyLine was writing a while ago
<pavlushka> ouroumov: no problemo, still you are the backup plan, :p
<latitude> need some help setting up a VPN
<bekks> First, you need to ask a specific question.
<pavlushka> latitude: you can take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<ouroumov> latitude, also the OpenVPN documentation is pretty good.
<ouroumov> (If by setting up you mean the server-side)
<latitude> thanks for the info. I have lots to read before I ask more question about VPN setup.
<megazell> Hey all!
<megazell> Hi all. I have a quick issue I am trying to resolve on Ubuntu Mate 16.04.01 64 bit.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-17
<f76> I'm trying to move one large 2gb file from one computer to another. I copy it to a ~USB and it says it's copied and unmounted and i pull it out and the computer complains I pulled out a drive without unmounting. It keeps claiming it's finished the copy when it clearly hasn't.
<f76> i always have filesyste problems with this os
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, you have a minute?
<Satorisanja> good morning everybody how are you?
<ouroumov> Hello Satorisanja
<ouroumov> Satorisanja, do you have a support request?
<Satorisanja> yes .
<Satorisanja> I would know how I change my IP, cause the new law makes me angry
<Satorisanja> The free DNS servers in Germany will be shut down I think.
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov Hi
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I'm trying to write updated build instructions for debian based off of monsta's comment here: https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-panel/issues/613 but there is no debian-packages v1.19.1 corresponding to the last mate-panel release and if I try to pull it off by using the mate-panel 1.18.3 tarball I get a "bad-distribution-in-changes-files" error while running lintian
<flexiondotorg> What is the distribution in the changelog?
<ouroumov> hm, as far as I can tell mate-panel (1.18.3-1) unstable
<ouroumov> Same deal if I use a tarball for master
<ouroumov> The .deb files are generated fine in the parent dir so I'm not sure it's really even a problem
<ouroumov> ok flexiondotorg nevermind, I'd skipped the "dch --local foo"
<flexiondotorg> Are you building for Ubuntu or Debian?
<ouroumov> Ubuntu
<flexiondotorg> You need to use Ubuntu codename then.
<flexiondotorg> artful or zesty for example.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, do you have an extensive documentation page on the subject? Including something that explains why I have to have an .orig.tar.gz file in the parent dir and similar I'm-expected-to-know-already type stuff?
<ouroumov> afk
<flexiondotorg> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<ouroumov> Thanks
<Tombuck> hello, any new ideas to try out on ubuntu mate or commonly on linux ?
<Tombuck> maybe i have missed something clever and interesting :)
<Tombuck> i just bigger my screen fonts to size 18
<Tombuck> i sit quite far away from screen and this is only 20"
<Tombuck> but how can i enlarge fonts on welcome-screen ?
<qteyetrwrwgf> https://s17.postimg.org/rvwgc6x67/657ryr6346t5et36526.png
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-18
<stephen> Got a free IBM X3200!!!
<stephen> So much to learn...
<nomu> Hello, How can I activate the accurate driver for the Brother DCP-1612W scanner driver? I loaded the accurate 64 bits driver but I am fully new with Linux! So I do not know how to activate it. The printer works all right. I have just the problem with the scanner. Who can help me?
<nomu> How can I activate the accurate driver for the Brother DCP-1612W scanner driver? I loaded the accurate 64 bits driver but I am fully new with Linux! So I do not know how to activate it. The printer works all right. I have just the problem with the scanner. Who can help me?
<administrator> Yey
<ubuntu-mate> test
<DarkPsydeLord> toast
<ubuntu-mate> huch
<DarkPsydeLord> hatch
<ubuntu-mate> das ht ja
<ubuntu-mate> wer ist der dunkle lord
<swift110> hey
<DarkPsydeLord> im sorry i dont speak beer
<DarkPsydeLord> hey swift110
<DarkPsydeLord> o/
<Tombuck75> hello
<Tombuck75> can i change font size of Welcome-software ?
<Tombuck75> and icons size too ?
<Tombuck75> https://www.google.fi/search?q=aurora+borealis&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjskI7625PVAhXoJZoKHRYKCBYQsAQIQg&biw=1344&bih=728#imgrc=_
<Tombuck75> pictures of northern lights on sky
<davix> ho problemi con il driver della scheda wirless come devo fare? help please
<DarkPsydeLord> davix, what seems to be the problem?
<davix> driver wirless don't functionaly
<DarkPsydeLord> after installation? after update?
<davix> i've a driver sta broadcom BCM4321
<davix> yes after installation
<davix> i want use a old del latitude d830
<davix> i want use a old notebook DELL latitude D830 whit broadcom BCM4321
<DarkPsydeLord> which version of ubuntu you used for the installation?
<davix> ubuntu mate
<davix> 17.04
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm ok
<DarkPsydeLord> does it work with the ethernet wire?
<davix> only wirless don't function
<davix> ethernet wire is ok
<DarkPsydeLord> did you ran the updates after installing? this happened to me a few times and it got fixed after the updates
<davix> wirless board view the wifi but aren't connection
<davix> :-(
<DarkPsydeLord>  use your wired internet and run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<DarkPsydeLord> after reboot tell me if that worked
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-19
<angel_> Hey
<angel_> I´m New
<kjireton> I have been getting a message when I try to update my software. Apparently one of the files needed to update is not downloading or is corrupted. Where can I go to get help on this.? thank you
<mate|94788> ola
<tommy_> I had Chromium working well for Months. Recently though it has been crashing every time i try to launch it.
<tommy_> Any idea's on ways to fix it?
<mate|86627> hi
<vho_> hi
<vho_> waht is your name?
<yanghao> hello
<yanghao> anybody hear me?
<DarkPsydeLord> no
<DarkPsydeLord> but i can read you
<ouroumov> Same here, the text is going through just fine but yeah, we can't hear you.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, got a minute?
<flexiondotorg> Yes
<ouroumov> I was wondering if you could bump some bounties on bountysource 5 bucks
<flexiondotorg> Sure.
<ouroumov> But bountysource is lagging for some reason so I'm gonna need a minute to get to the urls -_-
<flexiondotorg> I've had your PM from Discourse open in a browser tab for ages. Sorry.
<ouroumov> oh
<yanghao> haha
<ouroumov> Well that simplifies it
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, ElementaryOS is very active on Bountysource, I'm jealous of them
<flexiondotorg> They have full-time people who use that all the time.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, the fact that you can see only one page of activity means delaying between bumps means better PR
<yanghao> good
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov I have to be very efficient with the little time I have for Ubuntu MATE.
<flexiondotorg> I've front loaded the 17.10 cycle with development activity.
<ouroumov> Yeah, I don't know how you do it. Do you ever sleep?
<flexiondotorg> I'm working every spare moment to hit Alpha 2.
<yanghao> where are you?
<flexiondotorg> We have one package left to land.
<flexiondotorg> Which will enable all the new stuff I've been working so hard on.
<flexiondotorg> I've land some HiDPI patches yesterday.
<ouroumov> I saw, that's awesome.
<flexiondotorg> It is in now way finished.
<flexiondotorg> But it is possible to configure a usable desktop on a HiDPI display using the existing MATE configuration tools.
<ouroumov> btw has ubiquity been patched for that?
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov Anyway, ping me BountySource URL and I'll process them now.
<flexiondotorg> I'll be here for 3 hours.
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov MATE has no automatic detection for HiDPI yet.
<flexiondotorg> Ubiquity does.
<flexiondotorg> MATE requires manual tweaking. Even then some applications need improvement.
<flexiondotorg> Mostly mate-panel and the lock screen. Everything else look in pretty decent shape.
<DarkPsydeLord> i want those bucks pls gimme bucks so i can get tacos
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I sent you the links in PM
<duck_> Terminal crashes when right clicking and pasting
<duck_> Is this is known bug?
<duck_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<duck_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<duck_> Anyway, whole screen freezes when I right click and paste into terminal, although background applications work. UI and everything else doesn't. 4.10.0-28-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 30 05:32:18 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dave_> hi-I have 2 machines, 1 with ubuntu Mate and 1 with Lubuntu 17.04 - when I upgraded this from 16.04, to 17.04. my LibreOffice 5 no longer opens- it goes through the motions, but doesnt open the odt files- I can open them with Abiword, but not in LibreOffice writer ? any suggestions
<sixwheeledbeast^> Can you open a new Libre Document. Any error messages? Rebooted since upgrade?
<dave_> I have tried re boot, turned off completely, tried again, tried to open LibreOffice only (without Doc) and as mentioned, it tried, I see the red line on LibreOffice run across, and it seems to stop short, then I get just a blank blue screen ?
<dave_> no error message - other than occaisionally says internal error - but mot always ?
<dave_> will be back tomorrow to read messages, hopefully cure, is there a 'fixit site ' it appears the 'upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04 has lost me Libreoffice Night all xx
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-20
<AaronDarron> Hi there anyone around
<Jack_Sparrow> No
<AaronDarron> thanks for the warning
<Jack_Sparrow> Have a question
<AaronDarron> Yea you know anything about partition
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> the regular ones, not all of the lvm etc
<Jack_Sparrow> Do you want to single boot double boot
<AaronDarron> Ok I have a 32gb class 10 sd card its has ubuntu mate 1.16.2 on it when I tried to do the updates and upgrades its giving me error message saying that the disk is full now when I did a sudo fdisk and p its giving me two drives 63m and other 29.7gb how can split the dish into 16gb each one for w95 fat 32 and other linus
<Jack_Sparrow> run gksudo gparted to see your partitions... use a live usb if needed
<AaronDarron> linux
<AaronDarron> well I am designing a computer here from scratch by using raspberry pi 3 model b
<AaronDarron> and I want to use ubuntu mate but seems that I've been getting nothing but error messages from update, upgrade and installing applications.
<Jack_Sparrow> Did you use a tutorial on making a live install into persistant
<AaronDarron> nope all I did was use win32image to install the img and boot it from raspberry pi to do the rest after that things started to give me error saying I can't upgrade or update anything unless I clear some space out of the disk drive
<Jack_Sparrow> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=216650  might help
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to go..
<AaronDarron> ok bye
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<Jack_Sparrow> was the right one
<AaronDarron> i did that nothing worked
<AaronDarron> Thanks anyway
<Li> how to add another keyboard layout to ubuntu mate 17.04
<andrew987> hi
<andrew987> got a prolem with the touchpad, how to check the drivers?
<TetriNET> hi
<Tisho> hi
<AaronDarron> hello
<AaronDarron> anyone around
<DarkPsydeLord> not me
<kousar> hi
<AaronDarron> anyone alive
<Akuli> no
<Akuli> :)
<acheronuk> only zombies here
<Akuli> (:
<AaronDarron> really
<bax3l33t> hello i have some trouble with wifi and pad right buttons somebody for help pl?
<AaronDarron> good luck
<bax3l33t> i m on macbook with ubuntu mate
<DarkPsydeLord> bax3l33t, just write what the problem seems to be and someone will try to answer
<bax3l33t> well...
<AaronDarron> he wrote what was the problem his wifi and right pad button isn't working right
<DarkPsydeLord> well working right involves 97124384258326487 possible things
<AaronDarron> but he only need 1
<DarkPsydeLord> 2
<AaronDarron> 1 for wifi and the right button
<bax3l33t> ethernet works very well but wifi doesn't works, although connected
<AaronDarron> did you do an upgrade and update on the machine
<bax3l33t> what do u mean?
<DarkPsydeLord> if you updated your computer
<AaronDarron> sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get update
<DarkPsydeLord> backwards
<bax3l33t> of course
<AaronDarron> hey dark you there
<DarkPsydeLord> who me_
<DarkPsydeLord> ??
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-21
<ace28> Hi there, has anyone else experienced problems with libre office since its last update?
<anna`> Hi folks, is ubuntu-mate still being actively developed? Seems like an odd question but not used it in a while :)
<Astro7467> @anna`: yes, very much still in active development
<anna`> Thanks
<anna`> Keep up the good work folks <3
<jman> how do i bitcoin mine on ubuntu mate
<jman> ???
<DarkPsydeLord> good question
<jman> thanks
<jman> any suggestions
<DarkPsydeLord> i used cpuminer in the past
<DarkPsydeLord> but depending on how you are planning to mine i suppose theres different programs
<Jack_Sparrow> info wine
<jman> i want a gui based program
<DarkPsydeLord> but tbh specialized hardware will crush the generation
<Jack_Sparrow> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in zesty
<jman> any gui based suggestions
<jman> uhhh....
<DarkPsydeLord> jman, unfortunately im not well informed about this kind of programs you should try in the bitcoin community
<jman> ok thank you anyway i will just do some googling i guess
<DarkPsydeLord> i know theres a bunch of ppas around who add some apps
<DarkPsydeLord> but well 3rd party ppa's are discouraged
<jman> apps are useful
<DarkPsydeLord> are you planning to mine using gpu or cpu?
<jman> cpu would be better but i could probably get away with gpu
<DarkPsydeLord> i thought gpus were faster
<jman> im not trying to make much its more for fun
<jman> i just dont have a very good gpu
<DarkPsydeLord> will take forever to get enough results to make your first bitcoin
<jman> oh suppose i could give gpu a shot
<jman> well bitcoin mining probably wont work for me then
<jman> so... do you guys have any random programs you would suggest
<jman> thanks for the help anyway
<jman> bye
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm random as in?
<jman> oh um anything you like to use or is useful for the system
<DarkPsydeLord> de3pending on how you use it
<jman>  use what?
<Jack_Sparrow> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<DarkPsydeLord> your system?
<jman> oh i just you it as my personal computer for watching videos, and playing games
<DarkPsydeLord> then steam
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<jman>  lol had that one for a while
<DarkPsydeLord> then znes
<DarkPsydeLord> zsnes sorry
<DarkPsydeLord> play some super mario rpg
<DarkPsydeLord> i love it
<jman>  is that a snes emulator
<DarkPsydeLord> yes sir
<jman> is it in the "app store" or do i  a need to go to a website
<DarkPsydeLord> na just sudo apt install zsnes
<jman> ok
<DarkPsydeLord> or n64 emulator
<DarkPsydeLord> whatever you like the most
<jman> whats the command for n64
<DarkPsydeLord> mupen64
<jman> sudo apt install mupen64 ?
<DarkPsydeLord> not sure if mupen64plus just tab to complete
<jman> ok thanks
<DarkPsydeLord> :)
<jman> :)
<jman> ＼(￣▽￣)/ it worked for once
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<jman> where would you suggest i get the "legal" game files
<DarkPsydeLord> i encourage legal everything
<jman> ok
<jman> so then how do i get the game files
<DarkPsydeLord>  well afaik if you do own a snes or n64 cartridge you can download the rom for it
<jman> well im in luck because i own a lot of snes games
<DarkPsydeLord> then download a lot of snes roms XD
<jman> where do i download them
<DarkPsydeLord> quick google search?
<jman> ok thanks for the help
<DarkPsydeLord> yw
<jman> if I have other questions I will ask you :)
<DarkPsydeLord> will be better to just write any question on the channel and if somebody is around will answer it
<DarkPsydeLord> im usually busy :(
<DarkPsydeLord> but if i have some time i will gladly answer if its in my hands ofc
<Jack_Sparrow> ked the room about how to get rid of spiders.  All agreed noric acid.  But what is the best way.  Liquid and use in sprayer or dry sprinkled aeound he perimeter
<DarkPsydeLord> best way to keep spiders away in introducing its natural predators
<Jack_Sparrow> Ive got hundreds of baby lizards that just hatched  about 1" long.. so cute
<andrew> Hi people! Got a problem. If I plug the power in the laptop, it makes a plug in sound but do not recharge battery
<andrew> Also, If I turn the laptop on with the power pugged, then I see the battery icon recharging
<andrew> In windows everything works fine. so not a hardware issue.
<ludovico> hi
<vlt> Ciao!
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-22
<vanilla_> you ren ma
<suat> meerhaba
<suat> türk varnmı
<suat> bu ubuntu ile ilgili bişey sorucam
<jaydemir> is there any way to enable corner windows snapping under the compton compositor? I get awful screen tearing with compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> !find xfburn
<ubottu> Found: xfburn
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xfburn
<ubottu> xfburn (source: xfburn): CD-burner application for Xfce Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-1 (zesty), package size 375 kB, installed size 2398 kB
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate>  I search help to improve my ubuntu mate experience on a lenovo x230 tablet
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-23
<Sweetlew> Hey, guys, I need some quick help, like REALLY QUICK. I just tried to reboot after an update, and now my desktop icons aren't appearing. I've already tried searching google, and that hasn't helped out one damn bit.
<Sweetlew> BlueRavenGT: Can you help me?
<Sweetlew> Can anybody help me?
<Sweetlew> Ok, guys, I'm still dealing with disappearing desktop icons here. I need somebody to please help me with this issue ASAP (preferably right now, if anybody can see this).
<Sweetlew> BlueRavenGT or Jack_Sparrow, can either of you please help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sweetlew,  I have that in my notes,   mate or ?
<Sweetlew> Jack_Sparrow: I'm using Ubuntu Mate 17.04 right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> I want to say it was mate-panel --reset  from command line
<Sweetlew> Jack_Sparrow: Do I need to restart after that?
<Jack_Sparrow> I thought so..
<Sweetlew> Because, for right now, nothing has changed after running it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Id have to boot a livecd to test it..
<Jack_Sparrow> Im not messing up my panel to ck it
<Sweetlew> Well, it's just my desktop icons that are missing/hidden. Stuff on the panel is working well.
<Jack_Sparrow> Please Read, https://git.io/v1qUo  & share the link output here. Or
<Jack_Sparrow> inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebin    in a terminal & share the link output here
<Sweetlew> pastebin: command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> You need to install inxi
<Sweetlew> Inxi is already installed.
<Jack_Sparrow> do it manually ..
<Jack_Sparrow> pastebin
<Sweetlew> Same thing...
<Jack_Sparrow> copy and paste to any of the pastebin type sites.. but I need to go now anyhow
<Sweetlew> Jack_Sparrow: Ok. But I really need to get this fixed tonight.
<Jack_Sparrow> Have you added PPA's to get apps off the web ?
<Sweetlew> Yes.
<Sweetlew> https://pastebin.com/2r0fQz9D
<Sweetlew> Jack_Sparrow: Are you still there?
<Sweetlew> I can't be left hanging here.
<Sweetlew> Can anybody please look at the pastebin link I posted above, and tell me what the damn hell is going on with my desktop icons?
<Sweetlew> Anybody? ANYBODY AT ALL?
<sweetlew> Jack_Sparrow: Are you here?
<sweetlew> Or, anybody else, for that matter?
<Astro7467> sweetlew: make sure desktop icons hasn't be turned off in MATE tweak in the control panel
<Astro7467> the contents of your desktop is kept in ~/Desktop folder
<sweetlew> Astro7467: I already tried that.
<sweetlew> I can see them just fine in the ~/Desktop folder, but not on the damn main display.
<sweetlew> Astro7467: Are you there?
<Astro7467> have you checked the settings in MATE tweak?
<sweetlew> Astro7467: Yes.
<sweetlew> Would installing another DE help?
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get install mint-meta-mate
<Jack_Sparrow> https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=182605
<sweetlew> Unable to locate package mint-meta-mate.
<Astro7467> per link, does doing alt-f2 and 'caja - n' restore your icons?
<Jack_Sparrow> I have it as default
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes  caja is involved
<sweetlew> I have pcmanfm-qt installed, as caja was acting buggy on me.
<Jack_Sparrow> sweetlew, thats how the icons got screwed up
<Jack_Sparrow> too many ppa for me to want to try and untangle it
<sweetlew> Jack_Sparrow: Well, they were there when Caja started acting all buggy. So, I thought I'd give pcmanfm-qt a whirl.
<sweetlew> So, do you want me to go back to Caja, and see if that solves it?
<Astro7467> check this out ; https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/missing-desktop-icons/2660/3
<Sweetlew> Somebody mentioned to me in #jupiterbroadcasting about going into~/.config and restting stuff. But, where would I go about resetting stuff for my desktop icons?
<ismail_> hi
<genival_marty> i need help
<Jack_Sparrow> Need to ask a question.. eh
<Jack_Sparrow> !find xampp
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xampp&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<sage__> hola. tengo un problema con mi portatil y ubuntu mate.
<sage__> hello. i have a problem with my laptop and ubuntu mate.
<sage__> is this room for english or spanish?
<Jack_Sparrow> I speak english
<AaronDarron> wassup
<ouroumov_> Hi AaronDarron
<AaronDarron> I have a question
<ouroumov_> shoot
<AaronDarron> anyone has raspberry pi
<ouroumov_> Some here do, not me personally
<AaronDarron> ok guess wont have the problem of partition
<ouroumov_> What specific problem is that?
<ouroumov_> We've got a number of people with an update issue due to low space on /boot
<AaronDarron> yea same here
<AaronDarron> I am having that problem
<ouroumov_> hang on while I fetch a forum thread
<AaronDarron> I have it here
<AaronDarron> I just posted there with my opinion of letting the user resize or change partition to their own liking
<AaronDarron> so they wont have the problem of update or upgrade
<AaronDarron> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/disk-space-error-boot/12386
<ouroumov_> It'd be better for you to post the suggestion on the forum I think, in the dev category
<ouroumov_> It'll have more exposure
<AaronDarron> I did
<AaronDarron> hoping they would listen instead of ignore it cause people will go for another os and make ubuntu mate low rate
<ouroumov_> Well, I have attempted to raise concern for this issue myself, but since according to lah7 that's due to to a bug in software update the correct way to go about this is to have the software fixed upstream I think
<AaronDarron> well instead of fixing it upstream why not just let the user partition the sd card the way they want it if a user has a 32gb and want to split the partition to 16gb each one for mmcblk0p1 and 16gb for mmcblk0p2 then that wouldn't be a problem update and upgrade the os
<AaronDarron> to run perfect
<ouroumov_> Well sure, but how would we implement that? And would it be really more simple for the average user than typing two commands in the terminal?
<AaronDarron> it will make it more interesting then to not let the user do what they want and need so If i want to partition the main boot I am going to do that by adding more space to it so that if there is an update file that requires 1gb then I am in the safe zone
<ouroumov_> Btw I seem to recall there's an "automatic resize" of partitions on rpi first boot, do you know what software is responsible for this? Is it ubiquity or welcome?
<AaronDarron> its a welcome when first boot up it takes 5 mins then goes away
<AaronDarron> I am just going to pay my friend to remove that app and to find a way to allow users to change make delete partition any time they choice too
<coalbase> ihgusdg  im retardedd
<coalbase> gelp help help me help meeehh!!!
<ouroumov_> Hello coalbase
<ouroumov_> Something we can help you with?
<AaronDarron> hmm
<AaronDarron> hey ouroumov you know anything about kernel
<ouroumov_> AaronDarron, if you mean the differences between the regular desktop images and the rpi images then no
<AaronDarron> well when I look it up desktop and rpi are the same with lp ppdev and parport
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-16
<Guest67122> Really enjoy Ubuntu on my pi, thank you for all the hard work!!
<Guest67122> Have a good day :D
<refl> dsifjdsljflkjdsFklsjdsgvbdkfl
<refl> 84 people are here but no one talking
<marosg> Wimpress: is there any way to have notification history in UM? you mentioned an applet some time ago in podcast, but that was PPA only. do we have anything native in UM?
<aniket> where is the store??
<marosg> aniket: what store?
<mate|15132> BONA NIT A TOTHOM
<mate|15132> ALLS SECS PIKEN. ALLS TENDRES COUEN
<xSCAR45> hello all
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-17
<thomas__> hi guys
<thomas__> i'm "new" on linux
<thomas__> time to start something new.... maybe i can try hacking some day?
<thomas__> any advise, tips, tricks, guides, courses, sites,...
<thomas__> feel free to share ;)
<satti> hi
<satti> need some help
<satti> how to connect to projector from ubuntu
<nilei_> test
<thomas__> i am desperate about this whole computer i have
<thomas__> i started with xp, then 7, 8.1, 10 then the crack somehow got discovered
<thomas__> probably after a kb file that got installed
<thomas__> and then the problems start
<thomas__> new video card
<thomas__> still running extremely slow now
<thomas__> installed a variety of linux distro's
<thomas__> slow af
<thomas__> did a memtest
<thomas__> searched long hours
<thomas__> waited long hours
<thomas__> doing short things on a slow pc taking even more hours
<thomas__> bro, i'm poor and i wanna save this pc
<thomas__> all ancient parts on it
<mate|37662> Good morning everyone... I am very new to this   IRC and stuff, so I will come up with a better nickname for next time
<mate|37662> Does anyone have a favorite electronics design package. ( working with Raspberry and aruino for some robotics and lighting projects)
<thomas__> hey mate
<thomas__> lel
<mate|37662> 'mornin
<thomas__> my pc is slow in a weird way
<thomas__> it freezes, then runs smooth again, freezes, run smooth and so on
<thomas__> with every program, even booting
<thomas__> well booting is ok
<thomas__> login
<thomas__> i guess this IRC is mainly for noobs like me to ask help from 'noobs' just like me
<mate|37662> more or less could be just bad timing... any further details thomas_
<mate|37662> thomas_ ... some specs? CPU, RAM, HD, OS, etc.?
<thomas__> i have to look that up again
<thomas__> 'new' ish video card
<thomas__> but all ancient
<thomas__> hold on
<thomas__> i'm too used to windows man
<thomas__> geforce 6800gt lol
<thomas__> amd cpu
<thomas__> whats the copy&paste combo on linux?
<mate|37662> I seem to remember some comands that help w/ HW ID ... I will try to look them up
<mate|37662> copy and paste same as windows, except from the CLI
<thomas__> explain CLI
<thomas__> ubuntu16.04.3 LTS P6T asus motherboard
<thomas__> very old also
<mate|37662> Command Line Interface - same same as DO
<mate|37662> sorry
<thomas__> i7 920 @2.67ghz
<mate|37662> same as DOS prompt
<mate|37662> aka. the terminal
<thomas__> 6gig ram i think ddr3
<thomas__> sorry it's a 6600GT not 800
<mate|37662> system sounds like you should be having now problems... fresh stand alone install or dual boot?
<thomas__> 2tb drive, linux auto install without any adjustments done by me
<thomas__> clean install
<thomas__> well no
<thomas__> sorry
<mate|37662> which linux?  might help with sourcing the commands
<thomas__> i selected to wipe complete disk and clean install yeah
<thomas__> ubuntu MATE
<thomas__> because it claimed it would support more older hardware out of the box
<mate|37662> OK you should be in the right place for help.... Me I am still fairly new to this ( used some UNIX in a past life )
<thomas__> but maybe there still is something broken
<thomas__> yeah me too bro
<thomas__> as a kid probably xD
<thomas__> first few tries of linux installing was setting up partitions on a 2tb for speed boots
<mate|37662> what kind of info do you get from top? ( right ctrl-alt-t to open a terminal then enter top) type ctrl-c to kill top when U want ,  type exit or ctrl-d to close the terminal
<thomas__> lol
<thomas__> eeh
<mate|37662> and while we are at it what apps are you running that make the system freeze
<thomas__> it's a brandnew install bro
<thomas__> the freeze happens mostly at the first time of every action
<thomas__> i really think it's hardware related somehow
<thomas__> how can i rule out my paranoia about it being hardware based?
<thomas__> is there a way i can 'test' every piece of hardware during boot sessions or so?
<mate|37662> so, no extras, could be HW , still trying to remember some diag tools...
<thomas__> what's HW again?
<thomas__> ah ok
<thomas__> hardware
<mate|37662> and yes there are additional test you can setup/run , but it is 2am and I am just drawing blanks
<thomas__> lol... that stuff i don't know but watching mr robot and first thing i did when logging in for the first time was logging in terminal as root haha
<mate|37662> try hwinfo in a terminal
<mate|37662> swap file size?  I use gparted for hard drive info
<mate|37662> you could also do a google search on 'linux hardware testing ' and check out some of the results.
<thomas__> great idea
<thomas__> gonna try that one
<mate|37662> sorry thomas_ I am going for a smoke and then the sack... Good luck mate
<thomas__> np
<thomas__> have a good day
<thomas__> oh eh night right?
<mate|85754> uh
<adry> someone knows how I can install fortnite or grand theft auto V (GTA V) for free
<diogenes_> hehe
<adry> ?
<sun> hello
<karnemelk> we have multiple computers, how do i get my home folder the same on all my devices ? can i map a network drive ?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-18
<telschy> Is it correct: no screen lock after a suspend?
<telschy> Hello??
<sir_guy_carleton> hello
<sir_guy_carleton> i'm trying to install ubuntu mate only on old machine, but on boot i get a bunch of flip flop errors
<sixwheeledbeast> how are you installing? have you installed ubuntu before? what sort of errors?
<sir_guy_carleton> sixwheeledbeast: i've installed ubuntu mate (last lts) on another machine before
<sir_guy_carleton> i'm using a usb stick
<sir_guy_carleton> and it's on an old dell inspiron
<sixwheeledbeast> so what are these errors? laptop or desktop?
<sir_guy_carleton> the laptop
<sixwheeledbeast> what model?
<sir_guy_carleton> dell insipiron 1525
<sir_guy_carleton> note i can get to the install screen and the live envirnoment, it just takes a long time
<sixwheeledbeast> I have a 1501 with 16.04lts, the update to 18.04 isn't available get so haven't tried 18.04
<sixwheeledbeast> You mention errors but also you can boot?
<sir_guy_carleton> yeah
<sir_guy_carleton> just slowly
<sixwheeledbeast> It maybe running at 100% CPU. can you get top and load avg's up on your live session?
<sixwheeledbeast> I can also say now you are likely to run into issues with the Broadcom network drivers. Best to work on Ethernet while setting up.
<sir_guy_carleton> hmm, top has load average: 0.00, 0.08, 0.41
<sir_guy_carleton> maybe, i've got it connected to ethenet right now anyway
<sixwheeledbeast> so it's not running anything at the moment.
<sir_guy_carleton> no; i'm think i just running the installer and see what happens from there
<sixwheeledbeast> just run through the installer, maybe your USB stick.
<mate|72780> oi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-19
<mate|49303> hello I have a lenovo ideapad320 and im trying to install ubuntu mate on a usb... sadly unsuccessful so far
<mate|49303> anyone can help me?
<Guest9903> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<OBJuan> Hello Ubuntu-ites.
<OBJuan> I'm quite new to Ubuntu and am amazed at how easy it is to use. Great release !
<OBJuan> I do have a question. It has to do with entering special characters in a Libre Office page. I have been accustomed to using the <alt> key and typing in 3 or 4 numbers to get  symbols.
<OBJuan> Such as <alt> 248 for the degree character. Is there a way to do this in Ubuntu ?
<vkareh> OBJuan: depends on your keyboard layout. I have a US keyboard, but I mapped the right Alt to be Alt Gr, which allows me to type accented characters by doing <AltGr>'a (to type á) or <AltGr>~n (to type ñ).
<vkareh> OBJuan: to do this, open the Keyboard Preferences, select the Layout tab and open Options... in there look for the "Position of Compose key" and select "Right Alt" - you can also select other options or layouts, but that gives me what I need in my case
<karjala_> exw mia aporia
<karjala_> afto to vriskete asteio? https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=218762178960945&set=a.173974860106344.1073741827.100024814933390&type=3&theater
<karjala_> sorry wrong chan
<gid3on> Hello ev'rbody - a question regarding booting into 18.04 kernel 4.15.0-24: Does anybody in here have the question described in #1780009 and #1780131 over at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate ?
<gid3on> I do - running on a ThinkPad x230 i5
<OBJuan> vkareh - thank you for your help
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-20
<gabriel> The staff all right?
<drwhite>  I just upgraded to 18 from 16, and the pc now takes over 1 minute to shut down.
<drwhite> in 16 it only took 5 seconds.
<drwhite>  Is there anything that has gone wrong on install to cause this please?
<drwhite> Or is ther esomething else?
<drwhite> I'm at a complete loss.
<drwhite> Is it something to do with it haveing SystemD so tightly integrated into it now?
<drwhite> Found the slow issue. I was searching for version 18, but it was happenning to people in 16, which I didn't have the issue in 16. Found it now.   "sudo systemctl disable cups-browsed.service"
<Diego-_-> hola!
<gid3on> Hello ev'rbody - a question regarding booting into 18.04 kernel 4.15.0-24: Does anybody in here have the question described in #1780009 and #1780131 over at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate ?
<gid3on> I do - running on a ThinkPad x230 i5
<ryan_> who is that
<gid3on> Hello ev'rbody - a question regarding booting into 18.04 kernel 4.15.0-24: Does anybody in here have the question described in #1780009 and #1780131 over at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate ?
<gid3on> I do - running on a ThinkPad x230 i5
<gid3on> Hello ev'rbody - a question regarding booting into 18.04 kernel 4.15.0-24: Does anybody in here have the question described in #1780009 and #1780131 over at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate ?
<m4t> gid3on: not sure, sounds like a kernel issue, but you can hold the kernel at a working version if you want
<m4t> e.g. sudo apt-mark hold linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-generic
<gid3on> m4t: Thanks - actually there are updates right now relating to the present kernel, so I'll see if that's the solution
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-21
<linux> Hello all, I am new to this chat, and new to linux as well, I installed Ubuntu Mate 18.04 and it looks impressive but no much software available for it
<linux> I am a programmer, and wanted to see what is there for programmers, but I dont see anything
<linux> is there any book Ubuntu Mate for dummies?
<nils> nils
<nils>   ncjl o
<NutNut> Hello, I have a problem turning off Ubuntu mate 18, to do so it freezes in the logo of shutdown and never turns off, in UM 16 did not have this problem, if someone knows of the solution please write me. By the way, I do not update from UM 16 to 18, i install a fresh copy
<diogenes_> NutNut: when it shutsdown try to press f12 and observe what process is taking all that time
<NutNut> Some thing... That... Yeah I forgot that... key, u have right, i'll try this, ty
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-22
<Eddyelectron> Way cool! Just got 18.04 Mate to run on one of those Telikin Touchscreen computers, built for seniors
<Eddyelectron> Running in live demo mode
<Eddyelectron> touch screen seems to be fully functional
<m4t> neat
<Eddyelectron> yeah, considering that everything I read on it indicated that it was locked up, OS couldn't be gotten to.
<Eddyelectron> wondering if I ca
<Eddyelectron> Wondering if I can dual boot along side the original linux version TinyCore
<NewUbuntuUser> hi i have just installed ubunut mate 18.04 on my Lenovo T530 laptop and it reboots randomly. Has anyone a resolution for this please?
<jesanias> good morning
<mate|36181> hey everyone, i've just installed mate 18.04, just wondering is tilda meant to startup automatically?
<Sam-pc> Hello
<mate|40510> hi there
<mate|40510> is there any way to make our ubuntu fonts look alike mac
<mate|40510> any help is greatly appreciated
<Guest73330> hola
<Guest73330> consulta
<RedstoneMode> Hello?
<RedstoneMode> i need some help
<RedstoneMode> HELlO?
<RedstoneMode> ANYONE?
 * RedstoneMode 
<RedstoneMode> Help
<UbuntuUser> Help
<UbuntuUser> @everyone
<deskwizard> beside using the software compositor, any way I can actually turn off the effect on 18.04? I un-ticked the box in Mate Tweak but they still fade
<deskwizard> visual effects*
<qwebirc76113> Hello
<diogenes_> hi
<rpiNEEDSHELP> He
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Help me
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I need help ASAP
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rpiNEEDSHELP> So I use my raspberry pi for everything. I tried Ubuntu on it and loved it. Then
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I rebooted and it wouldn’t work
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Should I do !ops?
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I need it in w hours
<rpiNEEDSHELP> 2 hours
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Also Diogenes do !oneline not !ask
<diogenes_> it takes 20 min to re-install
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !oneline
<ubottu> Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<rpiNEEDSHELP> See?
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I know it takes 20 mins
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Should I call the ops?
<rpiNEEDSHELP> ???
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Help me
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !ops? Or no?
<ubottu> rpiNEEDSHELP: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I’m doing it
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<diogenes_> you seem stressed out
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I am very
<diogenes_> thats no good
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Wdym
<rpiNEEDSHELP> OPS
<rpiNEEDSHELP> hELP
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !ops
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !calltheops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<diogenes_> if you was in suse channel you'd have already beed booted
<diogenes_> been*
<rpiNEEDSHELP> What?
<diogenes_> booted and banned from the channel if you were in #suse channel
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I’m not
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Help
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Urgent
<rpiNEEDSHELP> My raspberrypi is my main computer and it isnt working. I tried to boot and got a black screen
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I need it within. 2 hours
<rpiNEEDSHELP> For a presentation
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !calltheops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Help
<diogenes_> it's 01:50 already not 2h
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Help help helphelp
<popey> Stop
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Oh 1.5 hours then
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<popey> Pinging the ops isn't the way to get support
<popey> STOP
<rpiNEEDSHELP> It’s an emergency
<popey> not for us it isnt
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I need this FAST
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-mate's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<popey> Ok. We get that
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at https://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<rpiNEEDSHELP> HELP
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !OP
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !OPS
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !CALLTHEOPS
<popey> Stop it
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !ops
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Help
<CarlFK> rpiNEEDSHELP: I suspect you are trolling.
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I’m not
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I need help fast
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Urgent
<rpiNEEDSHELP> HELP
<CarlFK> you are behaving more like a troll than someone who needs help.
<CarlFK> popey: thanks.
<UbuntuUser> Help
<UbuntuUser> I am rpineedshelp
<CarlFK>  I suggest you find someone local to you that isn't panicking
<rpiNEEDSHELP> help
<rpiNEEDSHELP> i need help asap
<rpiNEEDSHELP> so my raspberry pi is my main desktop and I cant boot. I need it for a presentation in 1.5 hours
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Popey?
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Carlfk.
<rpiNEEDSHELP> help
<popey> I am not about to help you
<rpiNEEDSHELP> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<rpiNEEDSHELP> I need help asap
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Help help
<CarlFK> rpiNEEDSHELP: assuming you are telling the truth (which I doubt) find someone you presenting to.
<gnugr> popey: please show him the door
<rpiNEEDSHELP> No its a school project
<rpiNEEDSHELP> Plz popey
<gnugr> ban his ip not only kick
<rpihelpme> Help
<popey> Not easy, am on mobile on vacation
<popey> Sorry
<antonis> hello, could someone tell me how to unistall firefox because is keep crashing when I try to launch it?
<diogenes_> antonis: sudo apt purge firefox
<antonis> thank you! and sudo apt install firefox to install it again, right?
<mate|14800> дороу
<mate|14800> кто настраивал коммутаторы?
<mate|14800> аууууууууу
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-15
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> hey Joah
<dbrass> Can we ask support questions regarding a Ubuntu mate install on this channel?
<dbrass> Or is it channel strictly for general discussion?
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-16
<formicidaemateri> Hey Ubuntu-Mate, community, I hope everyone is doing well. Quick question, I would like to help the project out, is anyone aware of a place where the project is indeed of assistance.
<alkisg> Wimpress: ^
<qwertrtuttu> https://ibb.co/xMksYYD "name@Z436-virtual-machine" for me this not problem i do not use samba  (network disk, net printer)
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-17
<zette> hi, i have a problem. i just installed ubuntu mate, but when i want to play a music with rhytmbox, but it is no sound, how to fix it?
<JimD> hello, used to get on freenode for Mint channels, got an Ethernet noob question
<JimD> if two Linux computers are successfully linked with one Ethernet cable, and one is on Internet via a USB tether to a smartphone, will the other computer typically have Internet access too?
<DonkeyHotei> it can, if the tethered one shares its connection
<JimD> thanks, I can probably figure that out :-)
<JimD> the whole Ubuntu, Gnome 2, Unity, Mint rebellion, Ubuntu Gnome 3, Ubuntu MATE history was fascinating to watch play out
<JimD> I still think Gnome 2/MATE is *the* most user friendly welcome mat for newly-arrived Windows Muggles
<vkareh> thankfully it was MATE the one that emerged victorious, and GNOME 3/Shell only exists in the memory of a few...
<JimD> kind of like Canonical's New Coke, would you say? ;)
<vkareh> haha something like that :P
<vkareh> oh well, one can dream - but a lot of improvements in MATE are yanked straight from GNOME, so they do the dirty work and we just copy/paste it
<JimD> I loved it that even Torvalds disliked Gnome 3 at first
<vkareh> what is he using these days? I think he was a KDE user a while ago
<JimD> well thanks for the Ethernet answer folks, gtg
<vkareh> bye then
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-18
<n3fari0us> *crickets
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-19
<ZaZaGX> hi
<ZaZaGX> hi
<alkisg> Hello
<ZaZaGX> wassup
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ZaZaGX> what are you asking about? lol
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-20
<jym> Does chromium work on crackle for anyone else?
<embden> hi, can somebody tell me what version of qt is available from the repo in 19.04?
<mirazi_heket> hello, ubuntu mate "run application" does not autocomplete programs by tab, is it possible to change it? (i need to manually click program or press like 4xtab to switch to it which kills the purpose)
<sixwheeledbeast> embden: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt&searchon=names&suite=disco&section=all
<embden> thanks!
<sixwheeledbeast> 5.12.2 to answer your question from #mate
<sixwheeledbeast> mirazi_heket: there is no tab complete but it will autocomplete as soon as there are no other options
<embden> I have a strange feeling that ubuntu mate might be better than mint mate. is it possible? For example, I was trying to upgrade on mint with apt upgrade and it failed.
<embden> (I use them in vm right now)
<sixwheeledbeast> I am not keen on mint, myself
<Gosset> hey, good evening, I have problemes with embedded videos on Twitter...
<Gosset> I don't hear anything
<Gosset> I'm not hearing the sound
#ubuntu-mate 2019-07-21
<Gosset> I cleared all cookies and now I can hear TW videos
